# Gemmy 2009 Licensed Figure



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are some great ideas, Alucard; I personally like Mary Shaw the best of the three you suggested, though they're all cool, as well as creepy. 

I would _love_ to see Candyman, Pumpkinhead, Pinhead, and/or Leprechaun turned into animated props, too


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

I think the grudge girl would be pretty cool.

Heres my opinions on what the next few years should be
-Michael Meyers
-Chucky? I dont know if it will have good appeal if its small
-Jigsaw (it would be cool but its unrealistic)
-Leatherface! I want him but i cant find him


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Mary Shaw would be awesome. So would the puppet Billy from that movie.

Regan would be great if she could spin her head around.

Carrie Underwood, lauren Conrad and Jenn Aniston would also be nice...... :-D


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> Mary Shaw would be awesome. So would the puppet Billy from that movie.
> 
> Regan would be great if she could spin her head around.
> 
> Carrie Underwood, lauren Conrad and Jenn Aniston would also be nice...... :-D


 good one!


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Mary Shaw would be awesome.  Dead Silence is one of my favorite movies.

Regan would be awesome too, but they already have a lifesize prop of her. I don't recall who makes it, but it came with a remote control to spin her head left or right 360 degrees. It's pretty awesome, but expensive.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Great idea! 

I would like to see (and don't laugh) Jack Nicholson from the Shining. Of course he would have to be holding an ax to represent the famous door scene.

I think in the future we will start seeing more characters that we don't normally associate with Halloween. Hannibal isn't a character I normally think of at Halloween, but all the stores around here sold out of him so he must be popular.

Matt


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Conman said:


> good one!


Which one? 

Another good one would be IT that freaking child killing clown. And the headless horseman. He'd be cool.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Jan 20, 2005)

Pennywise from It
A Killer Klown from Outer Space
Leprechaun
Bub from Day of the Dead
Michael Myers
Leatherface from Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2
Choptop from Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2
Captian Spaulding


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Great ideas! I love it!*


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm all up for a michael myers figure, and the shining idea isn't bad either. however, I'd love to see a pinhead figure be done, and maybe even jason's mother (she was the real killer in the first friday the 13th movie)


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe even a duo of animatronics from The Strangers? (I LOVE THAT MOVIE) =]

They could even be rigged to react with each other! (Look at each other and stuff....)

"Because you were home"

"Your gonna die"

"See You Later..."

"Is Tamara there..."

That would be awesome!!!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

What about a 5ft verstion of the girl from the poltrigiest that says "There Here" I think that's the creepyest and best part of that movie.

Or what about the killer from Black Christmas?


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Ii would love to see lifesize Animated Licensed figures of Dracula Bela Lugosi figure, Wolf Man Lon Chaney figure, and Frankenstein Boris Karloff figure and Creature From Black Lagoon. That would be awesome !!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, those all sound like wonderfully wicked ideas!


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

The Creature from The Black Lagoon would be cool!


----------



## KayakoTheCroaker (Nov 9, 2008)

I would like to see a classic Wolfman character be done, and of course Kayako from the Grudge. (But they already have the crawling woman and donna the dead lookalikes so it's probably a no go...)


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

I know it is not going to happen because she is not really a horror character, but Blind Mag from Repo! The Genetic Opera Would be AWESOME!


----------



## zooyorkag (Oct 6, 2008)

The Jackal from Thirten Ghosts.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

here are my suggestions , i know it will never happen but if one day it does i will get a second morgage on my house to get them lol  but i want gemmy to make the haunted mansion ghost (or the 3 hittchiking ghosts) , would love a live size animated sally and jack from Nightmare Before Christmas , or the corpse bride props ......an edwardian lady would be nice too now that they made the headless bride , a lady to look like the edwardian butler would be cool ...or a nice bride of frankenstein .....a nice real looking jack sparrow or sweeny todd


----------



## KayakoTheCroaker (Nov 9, 2008)

A Bride of Frankenstein would be a perfect idea for next years licensed figure! Bescause they haven't made any female licenced characters yet. I'm hoping for Kayako, Mary Shaw, The Strangers "Pin-Up Girl, and The Strangers "Dollface". Has anyone noticed that all the life sized Halloween figures that are licensed have been Universal Studios monsters. Leatherface, Freddy, and Jason were featured at Universals Halloween Horror Nights, and Hannibal is featured on the walls of the House Of Horrors! I'm hoping for some The Strangers life size figures, or a Mary Shaw life sized figure, Both Universal Monsters!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I wouldn't buy the lifesize figures, but I would like to see the smaller maybe 15" figures they sell at Walgreens:

Leprechaun
Jack from a Nightmare Before Christmas
Blue Girl (Emily) from Corpse Bride
A Better Chucky (It didn't impress when they sold him at Walgreen's.)

Killer Klowns from Outerspace (Probably not going to happen, because no one probably even heard of that movie.)
Saw - Billy Puppet
Mummy from the movie The Mummy (with Rachel Weisz, Brendan Fraiser)
Alien from the movie Alien /s Alien 3

Predator from the movie
Independence Day Alien
Men in Black (those little aliens that drink coffee)

At one time, I used to not think of Aliens for Halloween, but now I kind of think I consider them now.


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

The Jason Voorhees animatronic has really thin legs like Jack Skellington because he is SO tall!... Should be no problem for Gemmy to mod it up a bit. A Jack Skellington and Sally would be really cool.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Would love to have a new lifesize animatronic for the new Wolfman movie !!


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

The classic monsters would be great. And 2 ladies that come to mind being a guy are:
Elvira
Vampirella
Also Leather-face
aliens from mars attacks
Maybe Gemmy could look in to getting the twilight zone and the outer limits licenses. The older shows seamed to have the cool monsters and aliens.
The best figure Gemmy could do would be the robot from the original lost in space.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

I know my wife would not allow me to purchase this.


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

hermit4099 said:


> I know my wife would not allow me to purchase this.




LOL who is that?! I would buy that!


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

She is Vampirella.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like the bride of frankenstien, mary shaw, an alien from mars attacks, elvira


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

I hope Gemmy Up's the Quality on their products next year though... (I've noticed more durable Gemmy props were Made this year: Bride, Crawler, Hannibal... Have had no problems so far... Unlike the others i own.)


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Alucard888888 said:


> I hope Gemmy Up's the Quality on their products next year though... (I've noticed more durable Gemmy props were Made this year: Bride, Crawler, Hannibal... Have had no problems so far... Unlike the others i own.)



I've noticed that some of the Gemmy props bought this year had quality control slips. Maybe they got the message...


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I know this is a little late, but another idea would be Ghostface from the Scream movies. However, there really isn't much to him except for a black outfit and the mask.

Did you ever get a contact email for Gemmy? I think they would really enjoy these suggestions!


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

I haven't found a contact email for Gemmy... They should have it listed... =/


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Is there a website for these licensed figures? All I see at Gemmy.com is inflatables

ALthough I wonder if they sell an inflatable Vampirella


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Scatterbrains said:


> Is there a website for these licensed figures? All I see at Gemmy.com is inflatables
> 
> ALthough I wonder if they sell an inflatable Vampirella


gemmy takes down their halloween page when christmas arrives , they usually go back up around july with all the halloween products and where they are available......last year in march they had some for sale for the first time to the general public at very low cost at amazon.com and they also had pre orders of the new items but i have no clue if they will repeat the experience at amazon this year .


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

I sure do hope they will continue the Amazon selling. They had some awesome deals... But many were let down when they discovered that their orders had been cancelled


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have made contact with a creative design person at Gemmy. He said he welcomes our ideas. If any of you have any more ideas please let me know because I'm compiling the list now.

Thanks!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, I want a Vampirilla too! Also, a PumpkinRot/Spooky Blue pumpkin-type scarecrow


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Mary Shaw would be the best prop! Same with Pennywise!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

could you post the list you have so we can see what you have? do you have an idea of what has been offered in the past?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i agree with Terra a pumpkinrot type life size would be cool with arms mouvement , or a life size jack skellington and sally , i would love to see some life size disney ghost animated , more victorian edwardian looking life size .


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have always also wanted a Masquerade Ball female character from Gemmy... That would be awesome... I love Masquerade... With an elegant ball gown dress


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i know some that are looking for dead eye drake and donna of the dead. maybe they could do some remakes again-


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

how about the creeper from jeepers creepers?











ps - witch from Canada - if there was a full size convincing prop of sweeney todd not only would i buy it - I'd never put him away!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

witchiepoo;606864
ps - witch from Canada - if there was a full size convincing prop of sweeney todd not only would i buy it - I'd never put him away! :D[/QUOTE said:


> totally agree with you there


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

If I was Gemmy I would chose a scary female this year. The headless bride was a joke to me last year because she sounded funny. Either way Gemmy never makes the props that detailed in looks. If I was going to spend all that money on a lifesize prop I would want it to be realistic. Great ideas though.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

halloweenrocks, i know what you mean, i bought a grim reaper one year and it talks so sweet, yuck, trick or treat kids, you want some candy, or something like that. why would you make this scary guy and look at this scary guy and not expect him to say something scary. i still like him just wished they would have followed through with the look and talk matching


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

so nobody knew the contact for gemmy? Marry shaw would be brilliant! but what about some Haunted Mansion characters? 









hatchbox ghost, actually he has his head on the box. But Gemmy could use him, and make him say something funny, and then suddenly illuminate the inside of the box, and there would be a severed head, or something like that.

http://i.pbase.com/g4/17/662717/2/65165861.TI2zgZJT.jpg HE WOULD ALSO BE GREAT! 

http://www.france-travel-photos.com/admin/photos/1992.jpg think about it!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I sent in the ideas and have since started a secondary list. I am going to wait a while before sending the next list because we don't want to overwhelm them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cool ideas ghost host


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, could you kind of list what ideas you put on the first list. can't wait to see who you listed, there were some good ideas. thanks


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks MattB for doing that for us


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

hallorenescene said:


> hey, could you kind of list what ideas you put on the first list. can't wait to see who you listed, there were some good ideas. thanks


Hey! 

Here is the first list that was sent. The ideas that aren't listed here will go on the next list. I'm going to give this thread some time before the rest get sent off.

Matthew (MattB) 

Michael Meyers 

Jack Nicholson from the Shining 

Jigsaw 

Mary Shaw 

Pinhead 

Dracula-Bela Lugosi 

Frankenstein Boris Karloff 

Creature From Black Lagoon 

Bride of Frankenstein 

Ghostface from the Scream movies


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice list. thanks for going to all the trouble and for getting back with us. from this list i really like the frankenstien and the bride. hope we influence them some


----------



## readingbag (Jan 27, 2009)

*I love the list*

I wish they would do a candyman


----------



## MidnightStrider (Sep 29, 2008)

Just an FYI, if you want the list to have an impact this year, you need to hurry. Halloween is just over 9 months away. 
Halloween stores start opening late July.
Halloween vendors have their stock on the way and in warehousing in June.
That means companies like Gemmy only have 4 months to do R&D, Design, fabrication, testing, and selling, and then mass producing these props, if you submit the list today.

Realistically, this list will only influence purchasing decisions among major vendors, it won't produce new designs until next year at the earliest.

Sorry to pop the bubble. Believe it or not my company has already had countless samples in for approval for this season. Sadly though, with retail in the toilet in general, I would be surprised to see full size props anywhere outside of dedicated halloween stores.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Gemmy has already decided what the licensed piece is for this year, or so I was told. These ideas are really for 2010. I think everyone will be pleased with the one for this year. I would start saving for it now. They may already know the one for next year, although they didn't say.

Thanks for your concern. I also agree with the availability issue. I believe we will start seeing these figure exclusively at Spencer's/Spirit and that will be it.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

What is the licensed Gemmy prop for this year ?????????????? 






MattB said:


> Gemmy has already decided what the licensed piece is for this year, or so I was told. These ideas are really for 2010. I think everyone will be pleased with the one for this year. I would start saving for it now. They may already know the one for next year, although they didn't say.
> 
> Thanks for your concern. I also agree with the availability issue. I believe we will start seeing these figure exclusively at Spencer's/Spirit and that will be it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

readingbag said:


> I wish they would do a candyman


Agreed.

What would be interesting, too, would be if they would also start making smaller scale characters; this way Gemmy could have different price points covered, so consumers would have more options if they have a very limited budget. I'd love to see Chucky, Leprechaun, and a Krite (the killer furballs from _Critters_) done.


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Licensed life size I would like to see:

Harry Warden (My Bloody Valentine)- it could make the creepy maniacal laugh from the original MBV
Michael Myers- could do the sound, and quotes from Dr.Loomis, & Laurie Strode
The Wolfman- from the remake (pics look pretty killer)
Leatherface-I know they already issued him...but I didn't get one 
Sack head Jason from Friday 2- my favourite Jason (& I do have the Jason released in 07)
Pennywise the Clown-I don't know if my wife would allow this one in the house
Chucky-not as hard on the wallet and very cool
Creature from the Black Lagoon- oldy but a goody
Norman Bates- in Mother outfit, attacking pose with knife raised above head (I think this one could be a HUGE seller, crossover appeal)


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

what about the tooth fairy from Darkness falls?


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

I would prefer lil Sam from the Trick R' Treat movie:

BD Horror News - Toy Fair: NECA MADNESS!! FINALLY EXORCIST FIGURE(S)!!!

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/dc/Trick_r_treat.jpg

Or chatterer of Hellraiser fame:

http://images.buycostumes.com/mgen/merchandiser/33382.jpg

actually, a lot of great ideas on the bloody disgusting site link above


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

more great suggestions, witchie, i love the darkness falls one. that was a good movie


----------



## Robocop (Sep 24, 2008)

Those are great ideas but ive never been into the gemmy stuff. the newer ones useually looks crappy although there cryptkeeper rocked.


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Darkness Falls was not that great of a movie in my opinion. But I loved the Tooth Fairy and I think she would make a really creepy life sized figure. Complete with removeable porcelain looking mask... That would be pretty cool.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah alu, deffinently a removable mask.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

The new Gemmy Licensed for 2009 is...Drum roll Please! Ddududududududududud.ts!

Billy Jigsaw from the "Saw" franchise. retail $120
He comes with tricycle and is very animated.

You can see a picture of him here. along with other 2009 animatronics. j. marcus toys

P.S. you didn't hear it from me...


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Eyegor said:


> The new Gemmy Licensed for 2009 is...Drum roll Please! Ddududududududududud.ts!
> 
> Billy Jigsaw from the "Saw" franchise. retail $120
> He comes with tricycle and is very animated.
> ...


thanks for the cool link , i am defenatly getting the hunch back greeter and very possible the witch with tray greeter .....i am very curious to see the hanging kicking scarcrow  hope they put a picture later ....are those wolesale prices shown below ? wow seems alot for wholesale , wonder what the retail wil be ....

but you might get another gemmy licence figure too that doesnt aperear there and is exclusve to spirit or another store like sam's club


----------



## RL4ever (Aug 24, 2008)

Probably no chance of it ever happening, but I'd buy a prop of Annie Wilkes from the movie Misery in a heartbeat!


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thank you very much Eyegor  Billy looks great, he came so suprisingly! I wasn't expecting him to be the new licensed figure.


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

They removed Jigsaw off of the page. :[ I hope they still decide to come through with him. He's an awesome looking prop.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

Did anyone save the picture of jigsaw from this site? I missed it by a few days and im dying to know what he looks like.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

that jigsaw figure would definately be the highlight of 09 for gemmy, if they decide to come thru.. (fingers crossed)


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Eyegor do you know if the rumor is true is gemmy going out of business?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Eyegor do you know if the rumor is true is gemmy going out of business?



Sorry Halloween71, Im in the dark on this one too! 

I don't think Gemmy is in trouble.
But then again...I did find it a bit strange that my Sunstar Industries catalog (yeah the're still in business) had the new 2009 Gemmy decorations listed at wholesale. Maybe they're not Gemmy's anymore?

I would be extremely shocked if Gemmy was dead in the water. They're the company that made "Big Mouth Billy Bass" a household name! 

I think we're safe right now...but I'll get back to you, If I find out otherwise.

PLUS...I'll be real pissed if I can't buy a jigsaw animatronic!


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Eyegor do you know if the rumor is true is gemmy going out of business?


I certainly hope not. They make the majority of awesome animatronics.  They're even the ones who made my lifesize Crypt Keeper. I'd be extremely sad if they went out of business, as I'm sure a lot of others here would as well.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

*Future of Gemmy/Gemmy liscenced Figure*

Well I have good news and bad news...

Good News! After talking with Trisha over at Gemmy about the rumors of Gemmys bankruptcy...She quickly informed me that Gemmy is here to stay. Yea!

Now for the bad news...

It turns out that Gemmy has decided to drop the Billy animatronic. I don't really know the reason, but my guess is that Gemmy thought it was too costly to make and then sale for profit. Spencers/Spirit were also at a disadvantege to offer it for sale; because they didn't think a 3.5' figure would sale at $150. And then there's the problem with the actual design. The tricycle didn't move. 
How cool would it have been to remote control a talking trike riding Jigsaw!?

As of right now...Billy Jigsaw won't be in stores. MAYBE 2010?

So to sum it all up, Gemmy Inc. Yay! Billy, Nay! and Michael Myers...on the way!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Glad to hear gemmy is here to stay I would buy micheal myers in a heart beat.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Did you ask what new stuff they have. I did not see anything at the shows.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I would love to see gemmy do more haunted bust or talking head type stuff,but make them with recordable chips so that you could put your own sound effects on them.I could get alot of uses out of something like that.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Good to hear _Gemmy_'s going to be around - they make some good stuff. I'm still waiting for someone to make a snotty, runny nosed bust of the Heather Donahue character from Blair Witch Project ("I am sooo scared *drip, drip*...). That would be funny!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kprimm said:


> I would love to see gemmy do more haunted bust or talking head type stuff,but make them with recordable chips so that you could put your own sound effects on them.I could get alot of uses out of something like that.


i like your idea. i have a scary grim reaper and he laughs pleasantly and says have a happy halloween kids. what's up with that. if you could record your own, one could come up with some devilishly good stuff. i do have a witch and you can be 3 rooms away and talk into her microphone and her mouth moves to your words as she speaks. we put a discreet baby moniter by her so we can hear what the kids are saying back.

here's a picture of her. i got her from shin diz and i love her. the picture doesn't do her justice


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I just was checking out the Gemmy website and it seems like it is mostly down, it does not look good.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

whoever can find pics+info for this years animatronics, please make sure to post them, I can't wait to see what michael meyers looks like!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

The website isn't down. I was just out at Gemmy a week ago. The place didn't look down to me.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i just went into -www.gemmy.com. i was able to sign up for upcoming information.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

I was going to but the sell your info to others then you get a bunch of crap in your email all the time.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's not good, but i'll be okay, i have some free program offered though my server that pulls junk emails and other stuff unless i okay them.


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

*Leatherface*

Does anyone know which texas chainsaw massacre part is that lifesize animated leatherface face from? The one that gemmy came up with in 2006. There is 2 versions that gemmy came out with one I think they sold at spencers it has eyebrows and the other does not have any eye brows.


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

*Michael Myers*

Do you guys have any confirmation that gemmy really is going to come out with Michael Myers for Halloween 2009? Which other horror icons do you think they could come out with?:


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone know of any stores online that sell a vast majority of Gemmy figures?


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

*Life Size Props*

Spirit Halloween and frightcatalog.com sells alot of them.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

scarymovie said:


> Spirit Halloween and frightcatalog.com sells alot of them.


 
Any cheaper places? Also I herd through the halloween forum fright catalog is going out of bussniess.


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

*Fright Catalog*

I never heard about them going out of business I never saw any rumors about Fright Catalog going out of business. If they do which I hope they don't maybe their decorations will be 50%off or maybe even more. Now I heard on this forum that gemmy might go out of business.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I received an answer to my email from Gemmy and they are definitely not going out of the Halloween prop business.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Why is this Gemmy thing still being talked about!?

Gemmy is doing fine! In fact, they purchased a new domain name under the 
faux company, Sham-O ( a spoof on Whamo toys) to sell a new line of products.
Gemmy's site may look like it's lacking, but it's only temporary.

Let's talk licensed figures!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I hope that it will be micheal myers.Will buy that one for sure.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> Why is this Gemmy thing still being talked about!?
> 
> Gemmy is doing fine! In fact, they purchased a new domain name under the
> faux company, Sham-O ( a spoof on Whamo toys) to sell a new line of products.
> ...


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It's sham-o.com they have toy novlties on there right now.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I just went there to the website, there are only 3 political dancing dolls for sale and rest of the site is under construction. It does not look good.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> I just went there to the website, there are only 3 political dancing dolls for sale and rest of the site is under construction. It does not look good.


Screw the website, I was in their building. They have a demo room in there filled with stuff that would make you jeolous as hell. Their business is about selling to businesses like Walmart, Target, Spirit, etc. It's not about posting a website for goobers like you and I.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Do share would love to know what they have.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

They do sell more than halloween and christmas stuff they sell stuff like" my can't touch this " lion that dances and gives a peep show(got for val. day a few years back)and I know they do the dancing hamsters.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> Screw the website, I was in their building. They have a demo room in there filled with stuff that would make you jeolous as hell. Their business is about selling to businesses like Walmart, Target, Spirit, etc. It's not about posting a website for goobers like you and I.



Field Trip!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

Eyegor said:


> Field Trip!!



Lol. That was funny.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 31, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Do share would love to know what they have.


You are a purchasing agent from a large chain store. You need to fill a complete Halloween product line by noon...and it's already 11:30. As you enter the display area......


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Last year at Halloween Express (aka the big orange tent) they had a lifesize animatronic Pinhead I don't know who made it.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I think Michael will be the most popular piece Gemmy will have made so far. I think he will sell very well. I hope they do something similar to what they did with the Hannibal Lecter box though. Instead of a plain white box, they had the Silence of the Lambs movie poster image on each side. It looked really neat. 

The only question I have is which mask they will try to model after. Correct me if I'm wrong, but after H2, wasn't a different mask used in each film? I hope they try and stick to the first film.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Like most Gemmy figures; they'll probably try to create a basic version and a deluxe version for store exclusives. Only time will tell!

off topic...Has Gemmy ever made a wolfman figure?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

It's Official!

Spirit Halloween will be selling Michael Myers for $250 
as well as a new Crawling Zombie figure. Also, Spirit will be selling a LOT of Saw Franchise stuff so, there's still hope for a Jigsaw animatronic!

So here's Gemmys 09 so far:

1) Michael Myers $250
2) new Crawling Zombie $100
3) hunchback greeter $120
4)realistic butler with flaming lantern $150
5) Leg kicking Pumpkin Scarecrow $120


More to come stay tuned...


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

this is ver exciting news! Where may I be able to see these online?? TIA~


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Eyegor said:


> It's Official!
> 
> Spirit Halloween will be selling Michael Myers for $250
> as well as a new Crawling Zombie figure. Also, Spirit will be selling a LOT of Saw Franchise stuff so, there's still hope for a Jigsaw animatronic!
> ...


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Here is a picture of the crawling zombie


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

prestonjjrtr said:


> Here is a picture of the crawling zombie



Whew, that thing is creepy. I bet he will be popular too. Does anyone know if Michael will be based off the 1978 version, or the Rob Zombie version?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Just to keep everyone update! Holy Cow it's Gemmy's Year!!!

So here's Gemmys 09 so far:

1) Michael Myers $250
2) new Crawling Zombie $100
3) hunchback greeter $120
4)realistic butler with flaming lantern $150
5) Leg kicking Pumpkin Scarecrow $120
6)Executioner $150
7)Vampire Bride with candelabra $150

More to come stay tuned... Thats a lot of Gemmy figures!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Eyegor said:


> It's Official!
> 
> Spirit Halloween will be selling Michael Myers for $250
> as well as a new Crawling Zombie figure. Also, Spirit will be selling a LOT of Saw Franchise stuff so, there's still hope for a Jigsaw animatronic!
> ...


thank you sooooo much for the heads up , i want the hunchback and pumpkin scarecrow so now i know how much $ to save for them


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

......and they wait till th economy is bad to come out with all this goof stuff!!! Im going bankrupt after this Halloween, rofl


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Halloweeeiner said:


> ......and they wait till th economy is bad to come out with all this goof stuff!!! Im going bankrupt after this Halloween, rofl


LOL dont i know what you mean ....


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't worry about Gemmy - they's doin' jus' fine.
The only time I ever saw a Lamborghini in person was in the parking space of Dan Flaherty, Gemmy's president...
The crawling zombie is most likely based on the figure of the crawling Zombie girl that Spirit was selling last year. THAT was one creepy looking piece as well!


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello, what happened they took the life size animated Michael Myers and the new crawling animated zombie off of Spirit Halloween's website! I hope they will still come out with them that is very weird.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

scarymovie said:


> Hello, what happened they took the life size animated Michael Myers and the new crawling animated zombie off of Spirit Halloween's website! I hope they will still come out with them that is very weird.


haha! well that didn't take long...I knew it would get taken down! At least we know know that MM will be sold at Spirit this year as an exclusive item. I don't know why the crawling zombie was pulled from the site...

To be honest with you, It was pure luck that I came across the spirit site at the moment they were adding it. I then did a little google hacking to find out what other 09 Gemmy's were going to be sold in the stores.

The link still exist...it just hasn't been published yet. see Animated Michael Myers in Decorations New Decor for 2009


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

Where can I see the other props for 2009?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

scarymovie said:


> Where can I see the other props for 2009?


I'll upload them on here, as soon as I can find them all!


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey, Eyegore do you collect gemmy life size props if so which one do you have?


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

we need more lifesize!


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, I know what you mean. Hey DarkKnightlives do you have any life size gemmy figures? If so which one do you have?


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

got the Halloween Monster, the older mummy with more realistic eyes and the talking witch awesome figures, I'd love to have a MM or a Leatherface


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

*Gemmy Figures*

Wow, you have a great collection. I just recently started collecting Gemmy figures they are expensive in some stores. I have a Freddy Krueger, Jason Voorhees, Leatherface, and Dead Eye Drake pirate skeleton. I hope I can get some more life size props in 2009 I will try to get all the new Gemmy props!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I can't wait to see micheal.He is the one I have been wanting.
The other products sound good to.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

hopefully Michael will be better than Hannibal Lector


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I haven't seen this mentioned, so I thought I would bring it up. Hopefully Gemmy has made the lifesize Michael tilt his head left and right like he did in the films. I think that would make him extra creepy.


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

*Michael Myers*

Yes, that will be scary you can probably figure out what music it will play the Halloween theme that will be predictable. Or maybe you will hear Dr. Loomis's voice say phrases in the background. I wonder what he will do will he swing his knife back and forth or what?


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

ohh man that would be awesome, a head tilt along with the proper music, would be perfect!


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes it will Darkknight lives when do you think Spirit will have a picture of the Michael Myers prop? I want to see the video of it in action.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

scarymovie said:


> Yes it will Darkknight lives when do you think Spirit will have a picture of the Michael Myers prop? I want to see the video of it in action.


dunno, the hard part is deciding on whether to use a 20% off coupon and get him before Halloween or risk not getting him and waiting til 50% off after halloween


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

anybody find a pic of the M Myers yet? I was on Spirits website the other day, they have it but not with a pic...


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I've been looking for the MM picture! when the item was originally posted on the site it had a link to a picture, but the picture wasn't there. Now the picture link is gone completely. I'll try to search for it! but can't promise anything.

I would rather have a description over a picture. I wonder what the figure will do?


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

actually before these companies produce a figure, they should get on this forum and ask us,I bet ifwe had been consulted lector would have been in the white t-shirt and pants and he would have had a baton to swing in a hand rather than the rather bizarre mask flip down action


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

> Does anyone know if Michael will be based off the 1978 version, or the Rob Zombie version?



After looking at the source code. In the search content field, the terms used to find the Michael Myers animatronic are: Michael Myers, Mike Myers, and Rob Zombie.

Not sure why Mike Myers is in there, but Rob Zombie is one of Spirit's content search terms. So, Im guessing that the MM animatronic will be based off of the 2007 Halloween movie by Rob Zombie. Still can't find a picture. Ugh!


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

How interesting! Hopefully they will update it soon.


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey eyegore any luck yet please tell us when you find that picture!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am buying mm as soon as he is available.Can't wait to see the new merchindise.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the zombie to.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope this is the '78 version. I'm saving up for him (or any of the other life sizers this year, they sound promising), so it better be good. Plus I know it probably will have the Halloween theme, since Gemmy had those skulls last year that played the song.


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

I will buy him as soon as he is available too! I think that he will be Spirit's best selling prop so I think they will sell out as soon as people see him they will probably just buy him. I hope he looks like the older version though that one is very creepy. I do hope gemmy puts lots of effort in his mask and what kind of movement he does!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Here are the Sculptures of the Michael Myers head sculpted by the famous FX Makeup Artist - Wayne Toth.

This is going to be amazing looking. Great quality.

I personally am very excited about this and will certainly be getting at least one myself. 

It will be available at http://www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, Larry, that is awesome! Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow cool pics Larry! Just to clarify...will this be a mask available at Spirit or the head used by Gemmy? 

It looks really creepy regardless. And who better to design it than Wayne Toth, the makeup effects artist for Rob Zombie's Halloween!
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

This is for the full-figure. Which is great. I want it now!

I am not sure of masks.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

hey me too! I've tried sweet talking Gemmy into some little teasers or perhaps even a video of it...but Nada!

And then, Pow! a picture on the forums to tide me over, at least for a little while.
I can't wait to order one. I have no doubt that this will be sold out in every store before Oct 31.


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

So the picture that Larry posted is the actual figure head?? Or is this for something else?? What about the mask and hair? My chain broke on my Leather face figure. I hope I can find a replacement?? Gemmy was no help.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Animated Crawling Man in Decorations New Decor for 2009

Animated Michael Myers in Decorations New Decor for 2009

Both are now available for purchase! Order Now shipping is Free!


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

meyers is not up yet??


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

damn. They both had the "buy now" button 2 hours ago. and now their out of stock!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I wonder if they are in stock yet.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

They tell me that the majority of the new stock is not in yet. But I believe that within the next few weeks that we can expect to see some of the new great stuff trickle in.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that crawling zombie is pretty cool. he has a face similar to a zombie i purchased 2 years ago. i hope someone around here puts out figures like this


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> Just to keep everyone update! Holy Cow it's Gemmy's Year!!!
> 
> So here's Gemmys 09 so far:
> 
> ...


Wow! I'm really curious about what the vampire bride and executioner will look like!


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

scarymovie said:


> Wow, you have a great collection. I just recently started collecting Gemmy figures they are expensive in some stores. I have a Freddy Krueger, Jason Voorhees, Leatherface, and Dead Eye Drake pirate skeleton. I hope I can get some more life size props in 2009 I will try to get all the new Gemmy props!


Where did you got the Dead Eye drake?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

GhostHost999 said:


> Wow! I'm really curious about what the vampire bride and executioner will look like!


The executioner was actually sold last year but only in a limited quantity. It's officially being sold as an 09 figure. The vampire bride, butler, and maybe the other figures all look like they will be using the "puppet-style" mouth movement. I hope Im wrong, I can't really tell from the pictures. If they are puppet-style mouths; I hope Gemmy was able to fix the CLACK sounds that had plagued last year's beheaded bride.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whoa, i like the looks of both of those. those and the crawling zombie. that executioner would look good in front of my guillotine.


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

If Meyers was up for sale this morning. did any one get one?? Was there a picture as well?? I agree about the mouth clapping. That really turned us off from wanting to buy any of them.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Special thanks for the pictures, I really love seeing the new Gemmy Life Size figures. 

The Executioner looks great. I wonder what it does. Any idea what store will be carrying the Executioner ?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

wow eyegore those are very cool , thanks so much for all the preview pictures and info  i am sure everyone here apreciates it as much as i do .......do you have any insight if this executionner will be available only this year or if it will be repeated in 2010 ? what wore his sayings and movements ? the vampire bride looks great but i hope they didnt do the same type of head as the beheaded bride , the clicking of the mouth was awfull for such a nice looking prop  

aaaaaaahhhhh so much neat stuff to put on the want list and so not enough money for it all .....lol 

Larry , much thanks for posting these pictures , it is an awsome sculpt , the ones that are fans of michael myers will sure be pleased with this prop .




Eyegor said:


> The executioner was actually sold last year but only in a limited quantity. It's officially being sold as an 09 figure. The vampire bride, butler, and maybe the other figures all look like they will be using the "puppet-style" mouth movement. I hope Im wrong, I can't really tell from the pictures. If they are puppet-style mouths; I hope Gemmy was able to fix the CLACK sounds that had plagued last year's beheaded bride.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome stuff!!


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> The executioner was actually sold last year but only in a limited quantity. It's officially being sold as an 09 figure. The vampire bride, butler, and maybe the other figures all look like they will be using the "puppet-style" mouth movement. I hope Im wrong, I can't really tell from the pictures. If they are puppet-style mouths; I hope Gemmy was able to fix the CLACK sounds that had plagued last year's beheaded bride.


WOW! THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE PICTURES! I'm definitley getting the vampire bride! I think she will get the puppet style mouth. I see she looks similar to Donna the dead, and she'll be made of the same material, which leaves her with no option but to have the puppet style. As for the butler, he will speak as the witches, and Dr. Shivers. He'll have the same face that shivers, so do not worry about puppet style in butler. I still have one doubt. Does the executioner talk? and does the vampiress has some phrases and michrophone? THANKS!


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> The executioner was actually sold last year but only in a limited quantity. It's officially being sold as an 09 figure. The vampire bride, butler, and maybe the other figures all look like they will be using the "puppet-style" mouth movement. I hope Im wrong, I can't really tell from the pictures. If they are puppet-style mouths; I hope Gemmy was able to fix the CLACK sounds that had plagued last year's beheaded bride.


Do you know where the vampire bride and the executioner will be sold?


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

*Gemmy Props*

Yes where will the Executioner and Vampire Bride be available at and how much I hope they will be available at Michaels they have 40% off coupon and I will definitely get the Executioner he looks cool!


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

The Vampiress is slowly growing on me, Her gown is so Ornate and beautiful. 
Her hair is really...different. But I guess I'm just so familiarized with Gemmy's fetish for scraggily black hair on most of their creepy girls. ;D Her hair style suits the character, I figure.

I'm sensing the bride will be at Michaels. I really hope so.
And god, please...no more dreadful puppet-clacking!!!

-Anthony


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm excited but not sure how many I can afford this year. :-(


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

GhostHost999 said:


> Where did you got the Dead Eye drake?


Mine came as a gift from Sam's Club a few years ago. I've seen them on line at Meijers stores, Gardinroad (sp?), and E-bay.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

is it garden road or garden ridge? if we had a micheals around here and could get one for 50% off, i would diffenently get at least one. tough choice though. i really like both the executioner and the bride. i like the way the collar looks on the bride. i might just have to see when things are good and out if there is a micheals in one of the bigger towns around. i know i want to hit the big lots this year. they put out a witch i liked last year. there is a big lots 2 1/2 hours away. would be sweet i could find a few stores in the same area.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks to be a new witch also
Animated Witch with Broom - Costumes


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks cool, though witches aren't my thing. I'm definately going to try to get the crawling zombie, the scarecrow (my mom's favorite of the bunch), the executioner, or the vampire bride.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh wow thanks for posting the pictures of the upcoming figures. I like the 'lifesize animated' line for the fact I get a lot of effect without a lot of effort (lol--I'm all about simplicity and saving time) and can get characters that I'd never build myself but are interesting in a haunt nonetheless. I'd have a hard time building an *animated* Michael Myers or Jason or Freddy or whatnot, but like many I've cobbled together static versions of the classic movie killers fairly simply....but making a Donna the Dead or a mad scientist or a crawling zombie is not exactly what I'd do off the top of my head.

Looking at the bases of the executioner and new bride, it seems like they're going to be more like last year's Skelly Butler from Target and the Screaming Greeter/Butler dude from Walmart--those were on what I call 'u-build-it' platforms and not the 'original' type that pops up from springs in the knees. I have mixed feelings about that--the flimsier u-build-its are not as sturdy or stable, it takes a few more minutes to assemble, the animation is more limited, and the sound is *horrid* ( and I don't mean in a good way  I do wish I knew how to amplify the sound ! )...but they were priced substantially less and since they fit into a much smaller box, storage and transport is a lot easier. 

However, except for the weak audio, I do love my Skelly Butler, flimsy platform or not. He's impressively tall, surprisingly imposing, and scared the cr** out of several people  This year I plan to doctor him up with a cloak, a monocle, a cane, and presto--instant Dapper Death. 

I wish Gemmy would contract with Disney and do a lifesize animated Jack Skellington and maybe Sally--I am not a Disney fan but I do like that movie. (Shoot I've got a whole list of figures I'd buy!) Surely *someone* from Gemmy's product development and design teams lurks here, or at least from one of their competitors. Lol.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I believe that both the Bride and Executioner are exclusives for SpiritHalloween.com and their stores.

I will have more information for you very soon about that.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I have details about the executioner posted here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/78617-executioner-prop-info.html


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the info on the Executioner and the link Larry !!! 

I wish it would raise and lower the axe, that would have been awesome.


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

larry said:


> I believe that both the Bride and Executioner are exclusives for SpiritHalloween.com and their stores.
> 
> I will have more information for you very soon about that.


they are exclusive to us. Each year we have an exclusive that we present- this years is going to be a good one!!! (can't tell you yet)!- last years hannibal was actually not a very good prop. Number one complaint was you could not hear him when he spoke. 

We did sell something like the Grudge girl last year that sold very well- however, it was not battery operated and had to use a cord. This held her back when she crawled towards you making that god awful growling sound.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I would love to have a Life Size Wolfman Del Toro Gemmy figure for the new Wolf Man movie.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Head Hauntcho is there going to be something more than the Michael Myers lifesize figure ?


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

prestonjjrtr said:


> Head Hauntcho is there going to be something more than the Michael Myers lifesize figure ?


I will tell ya that there is going to be some really cool things that we have not carried before. The Mike Myers is going to replace Hannibal, but one thing about Spirit- they have always got things that will "wow" ya. Not trying to plug them, but our creative team is always on point.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I had that zombie girl in the back of my hearse last year, she made it on the 6 oclock news, everyone loved her.


Head Hauntcho said:


> they are exclusive to us. Each year we have an exclusive that we present- this years is going to be a good one!!! (can't tell you yet)!- last years hannibal was actually not a very good prop. Number one complaint was you could not hear him when he spoke.
> 
> We did sell something like the Grudge girl last year that sold very well- however, it was not battery operated and had to use a cord. This held her back when she crawled towards you making that god awful growling sound.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi HH, can you give us some info? I am currently buying items online and usually always buy from spirit. I am looking at the Rocking Granny, I found a rocking chair a a garage sale today for 5 bucks, its perfect! will spirit have the rocking granny or the baby with the turning head? We need information!


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

-V- said:


> Oh wow thanks for posting the pictures of the upcoming figures. I like the 'lifesize animated' line for the fact I get a lot of effect without a lot of effort (lol--I'm all about simplicity and saving time) and can get characters that I'd never build myself but are interesting in a haunt nonetheless. I'd have a hard time building an *animated* Michael Myers or Jason or Freddy or whatnot, but like many I've cobbled together static versions of the classic movie killers fairly simply....but making a Donna the Dead or a mad scientist or a crawling zombie is not exactly what I'd do off the top of my head.
> 
> Looking at the bases of the executioner and new bride, it seems like they're going to be more like last year's Skelly Butler from Target and the Screaming Greeter/Butler dude from Walmart--those were on what I call 'u-build-it' platforms and not the 'original' type that pops up from springs in the knees. I have mixed feelings about that--the flimsier u-build-its are not as sturdy or stable, it takes a few more minutes to assemble, the animation is more limited, and the sound is *horrid* ( and I don't mean in a good way  I do wish I knew how to amplify the sound ! )...but they were priced substantially less and since they fit into a much smaller box, storage and transport is a lot easier.
> 
> ...


I wanted the skelly butler last year, but got no chance to buy him. Will he be sold again this year?


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I wish SpiritHalloween would do Gemmy lifesize classic Universal Monsters Gemmy - Boris Karloff Frankenstein, Lon Chaney Jr Wolf Man, Boris Karloff Mummy, Bela Lugosi Dracula and Creature from the Black Lagoon.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Not sure of the butler. 

One thing for sure, that if there is enough demand for something that is cost-effective to make, there is a good chance they will keep selling it as long as it makes sense to do so.

I know that Jason is coming back this year. It has been a hit since it came out. Still one of my favorite props.


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Can't wait to get my hands on a Michael Myers, and possibly an executioner. Wish they brought Leatherface out for another year though.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Head Hauntcho said:


> I will tell ya that there is going to be some really cool things that we have not carried before. The Michael Myers is going to replace Hannibal, but one thing about Spirit- they have always got things that will "wow" ya. Not trying to plug them, but our creative team is always on point.


Does that mean there's hope for Gemmy's Jigsaw animated figure?


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

I just wanted to show some Gemmy's that I re-worked. I find that Gemmy for the most part makes a good product, but for me they tend to just fall a little short. I find that either the clothes are a little cheap, the face is not quite right or what they say is just not good enough so I tend to what I think, enhance the original prop. 

As you will see from the pics the scarecrow started out as Jason although I hadn't finished setting up and he doesn't have his machete in his hand not to mention all the wires still expossed. In this scene the pumpkins light up as if singing while the scarecrow's head and eyes move and he swings his machete. This year I hope to hack Jason's voice track. 

The second Gemmy shown was a crawling zombie girl. What I did here was took her head off and replaced it with another, as well as utilizing one of her leds for her eyes, and changed her clothes. I wanted to use this prop on grass and retract back to its original position so I made a simple wooden tray for her to roll on. Again I am still setting up and the tray is not under her yet.

I hope that I'm not boring anyone, but I just thought you might like to see what can be done with Gemmy animatronics. 

The third Gemmy I altered was the Heads up harry. All I did with him was changed his clothes and gave him a hat.


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

larry said:


> Not sure of the butler.
> 
> One thing for sure, that if there is enough demand for something that is cost-effective to make, there is a good chance they will keep selling it as long as it makes sense to do so.
> 
> I know that Jason is coming back this year. It has been a hit since it came out. Still one of my favorite props.


Actually Jason might be retired. We have our meeting to cover all the merchandise rollout next Mon-Weds. When we had our follow up meeting in Jan.- we were told Jason was more than likely not coming back. 

As for leather face- very good prop but the animation was not so good. (chainsaw kept breaking) we had a good many of those returned for being defective. 

yes- the baby and the granny are part of what we will be rolling out this year. How do you guys know this stuff alrady?


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

prestonjjrtr said:


> I wish SpiritHalloween would do Gemmy lifesize classic Universal Monsters Gemmy - Boris Karloff Frankenstein, Lon Chaney Jr Wolf Man, Boris Karloff Mummy, Bela Lugosi Dracula and Creature from the Black Lagoon.



ME TO!!!!!! a lifesize Frank and I would be on cloud 9!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

The Jason prop seem to have it's fair share of problems as well. I saw him in 4 stores last year (Halloween USA) and he was broke in all four, as a matter of fact they finally got rid of them for $ 75 each.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

HH - do you find thaty the interest in the classic Universal monsters has sustained over the years, or have newer licensed figures and generics proven to be more popular?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

prestonjjrtr said:


> I wish SpiritHalloween would do Gemmy lifesize classic Universal Monsters Gemmy - Boris Karloff Frankenstein, Lon Chaney Jr Wolf Man, Boris Karloff Mummy, Bela Lugosi Dracula and Creature from the Black Lagoon.


The only issue with that is that most of those would require authorization by the actors' families to reproduce their likeness, and with some of them, chances are slim (google lugosi dracula calendar mask). Still, it would be awesome if they could do those and do them right.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Can somebody post a `picture of the granny with the baby? I'm curious!


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Are the granny and the baby going to be animated props?


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Or are you talking about the ones that where static in spirit halloween from "american gothic" last year?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here they are
Halloween Asylum - Totally Demented Halloween Props, Halloween Masks and Costumes


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

ChrisW said:


> HH - do you find thaty the interest in the classic Universal monsters has sustained over the years, or have newer licensed figures and generics proven to be more popular?


it is really sad but most of the kids/ even the adults I sell to has never seen the classics.. so this year I am going to school them!!!!! I purchased 8 DVD's (120 minutes each) with all the trailers from the 30-40-50- even 60's horror films. These are no longer under copyright holdings so I am in the clear. I installed 3 flatscreens in my store this year and will be playing them everyday.. 

My love for horror is not this bullshit they have rolled out the last 10-15 years- but the films that were pure/ no computer generated mumbo jumbo- but pure honest horror. I only wish people would put down the Freddy VS. Jason junk and pick up a true classic. My entire family sat and and watched Creature from the black lagoon- AND LOVE IT!!


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Here they are
> Halloween Asylum - Totally Demented Halloween Props, Halloween Masks and Costumes


I can neither deny or admit that those look like ours...


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

My Family and I visited universal Studios at Easter time this year, we ate at the Monster Cafe, I have 2 daughters 5 and 7, and they became obsessed with the Classic monsters. I have since bought all of the Legacy Collections DVD's off of amazon for about 20 dollars each. Creature, Frankenstein, Mummy, Wolfman, Dracula.
These collections have the original movies and all the sequels. We watch alot of the movies multiple times and still havent got through them all.
The Creature is our favorite.. a think we are close to watching it a dozen times.
The collections are a great investment!


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

HH, 
how old will granny be this year? and how old will the baby be?


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

sambone said:


> HH,
> how old will granny be this year? and how old will the baby be?


it is so cool you have introduced the classics to your family. I wish more did that. Last year I won a life sized creature signed by Ben Chapman (he died in Feb of 2008). I had to purchase a raffle ticket and have the worst luck- but got him.. I was so happy!!!! It is now in my 5 year old son's room and he calls him "Rusty" (dont know why?????) lol.. 

The video posted is what ours looks like- not sure about age- but that looks like our props. (a few anyways)


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Would love any information on any SpiritHalloween stores in Wisconsin.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Head Hauntcho said:


> it is really sad but most of the kids/ even the adults I sell to has never seen the classics.. so this year I am going to school them!!!!! I purchased 8 DVD's (120 minutes each) with all the trailers from the 30-40-50- even 60's horror films. These are no longer under copyright holdings so I am in the clear. I installed 3 flatscreens in my store this year and will be playing them everyday..
> 
> My love for horror is not this bullshit they have rolled out the last 10-15 years- but the films that were pure/ no computer generated mumbo jumbo- but pure honest horror. I only wish people would put down the Freddy VS. Jason junk and pick up a true classic. My entire family sat and and watched Creature from the black lagoon- AND LOVE IT!!


I wish you the best of luck in spreading the classic Universal monster gospel!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

ChrisW said:


> I wish you the best of luck in spreading the classic Universal monster gospel!



Especially to SpiritHalloween designers !!!


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

prestonjjrtr said:


> Especially to SpiritHalloween designers !!!


they are aware of the market but here's the kicker... (sad but so true).. If I was to put out a classic monster costume right next to a Jason costume- which would sell more? (Hint: Jason).. 

here's why- Jason is a character that most of the adults and young adults have seen in action (recent movies)- the old horror classic monsters from the 30-40's are not in current films. In turn, there is limited interest. Now as a buyer for a company like Spirit (and keep in mind their buyers are the best at what they do- their growth supports that) would you put items that will hopefully result in higher sales, or items that are not going to sale to most of the public? 

I know its not the answer you want to hear- but sadly- its reality.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I hear ya, HH. I belong to a Universal Monster Forum and there is a constant lament about the derth of Universal Monster product. But when Universal "re-imagines" a character or introduces it in a way outside (or blasphemous!) of canon (like the new Creature musical at Universal), there is a barrage of criticism and complaint.
I do freelance work for a company that has a Universal Monster license and they have been _very_ disappointed with the wholesale response to their Universal Monster-related product...


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

I don't think they have really market tested the demand for classic Universal Monsters items especially lifesize figures. It would be huge !!!! It is the baby boomers that have most of the money and spend the big bucks on Halloween especially on their childhood memories since they are know as the Monster generation.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

How about Mrs. Ganoush from Drag me to Hell?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Hauntcast said:


> How about Mrs. Ganoush from Drag me to Hell?


Jeez...she was one creepy character, alright!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Head Hauntcho said:


> Actually Jason might be retired. We have our meeting to cover all the merchandise rollout next Mon-Weds. When we had our follow up meeting in Jan.- we were told Jason was more than likely not coming back.
> 
> As for leather face- very good prop but the animation was not so good. (chainsaw kept breaking) we had a good many of those returned for being defective.
> 
> yes- the baby and the granny are part of what we will be rolling out this year. How do you guys know this stuff alrady?


I feel that Jason will always be my most prized possession.  I have been searching for Freddy and Leatherface for years now. I am aware of the chainsaw issues, but love to have him anyways (have seen him in action on an internet video). 

*Anyone know where I can purchase the Freddy or Leatherface animatronics?*


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

For those of you curious:

Hunchback Greeter $120.00










Witch with tray









Kicking scarecrow









Vampiress $150 SPE









Witch with broom $159.00
Animated Witch with Broom - Costumes

Heads up Hilda (lifesize full 5 feet) $145.00









Executioner $120 SPE









Michael Myers (I guess $250) SPE
IMG]http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1267&pictureid=17542[/IMG]

Animated crawling MAN SPE









SPE= Spirit Exclusive


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Witch with tray


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sorry. It seems that the links are wrong


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

okay the image link did not worked so the witch with tray is in my album or on this URL:
Untitled Document


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hope this was for some help! I couldn't found the butler's picture, but when I saw it, He had the same face as the Mad scientist (Dr.Shivers) and some gemmy crystall balls oh yes, also the same face as Count Vigor's, just that the butler has it a little bit more purplish. He's suit is wonderfull, and he is holding a flaming lamp. The flamming lamp is like a hooded skull with flames inside. Hope this was for some help! :d

Oh yes, anybody who knows if the mad scientist (Dr.Shivers) will be sold this year? Or anybody who knows where IS he sold?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

try, try again, lol. thanks for posting those ghost. let's see, i like the dress and face on the heads up witch. but if i get anything, i want that dropping zombie, then the crawling zombie, then the vampire lady, then the executioner. i could see having a made up back half of a body and the zombie crawling away from it with the executioner standing by. sweet. all my gemmy toys still work fine. i rebox them into their original boxes after halloween every year.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

GhostHost999 said:


> For those of you curious:
> 
> Hunchback Greeter $120.00
> 
> ...


I am sorry but these props all look cheap and pathetic...this does not look like a good year for Gemmy...by the way, the michael myers pic did not show up...


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks for posting these pics. I would have, but I was away from my home computer. I have to agree with you they do look cheap...but the prices aren't bad. (Im not including Spirit's prices)

Heads up Hilda is not a Gemmy, but it might as well be...it looks about as good as some of the others.

I don't know why MM isn't showing up. I've tried every possible thing to find a picture/video. MAYBE they will add him soon to the site. I think the vampiress looks OK, but to me the crawling zombie is the only "A" quality piece. I hope this isn't everything from Gemmy this year.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

no kiddin, Gemmy is or was the best bang for your buck (eg. Jason Vorhees)...these new props look real bad imo and they are askin for way too much...


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Gosh I still want another one to go with my favorite Dead Eye Drake, he needs a little brother and he does not have to be a pirate....ha !My pastor got that one for me by surprise. If only my birthday was in Oct.,...lol.I LIKE THE SCARECROW and could use him.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

love love love the kicking scarecrow! Does anyone know if his face lights up and how much he will be?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> love love love the kicking scarecrow! Does anyone know if his face lights up and how much he will be?


$99-110 dollars


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

great thanks for the prices!


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

*You're right*



Vancouver said:


> I am sorry but these props all look cheap and pathetic...this does not look like a good year for Gemmy...by the way, the michael myers pic did not show up...


I know! this year is terribly bad! That hunchback looks really cheap! The Executioner looks like made by anyone and not by a big industry. The only one calling my attention is the vampiress. But I'm really looking for dead eye drake. His one hell of a prop. Heads up Hilda IS Gemmy. It is the same as Heads up harry, but in witch. In fact, there was a gemmy heads up hilda last year but it was three feet tall, like the heads of Frankie. This year the only difference is that it has been turned into a lifesize.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> try, try again, lol. thanks for posting those ghost. let's see, i like the dress and face on the heads up witch. but if i get anything, i want that dropping zombie, then the crawling zombie, then the vampire lady, then the executioner. i could see having a made up back half of a body and the zombie crawling away from it with the executioner standing by. sweet. all my gemmy toys still work fine. i rebox them into their original boxes after halloween every year.


Which props do you have?


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone have any idea what Micheals will be carrying this year??


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

Vancouver said:


> I feel that Jason will always be my most prized possession.  I have been searching for Freddy and Leatherface for years now. I am aware of the chainsaw issues, but love to have him anyways (have seen him in action on an internet video).
> 
> *Anyone know where I can purchase the Freddy or Leatherface animatronics?*


They are gone--- but -------- I have both of them tht I own personally- owning the store it is hard to do a home haunt- so I think I going to sell off my stuff this year. Hit me up first of Oct. and I will give you a price on them (Im thinking $50 each?) they work as new...


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Eyegor said:


> I don't know why MM isn't showing up. I've tried every possible thing to find a picture/video. MAYBE they will add him soon to the site.



I've been looking for the picture too. Maybe they will come through sooner than later. On a similar note, I think Michael will basically be a rehashed version of the Jason figure, just add coveralls and place a knife in the right hand.


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

HI Hauntcho!!!Last year.....Spirit was selling two impressive static props.....a grim reaper,and a swamp monster....both were over six feet tall,and had LED eyes...and they retailed for 199.00.I tried getting them from Spirit after Halloween at 50% off...but they never filled my order.Might you have those in your home collection???And if so....might you be selling them as well????


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes HH keep us all in mind when you sell. Im sure you will have a feeding frenzy here.


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh boy........look what ya started!!!!!!!!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Vancouver, there is a Freddy lifesize for sale on ebay right now for 199.00.


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

mariab1299 said:


> HI Hauntcho!!!Last year.....Spirit was selling two impressive static props.....a grim reaper,and a swamp monster....both were over six feet tall,and had LED eyes...and they retailed for 199.00.I tried getting them from Spirit after Halloween at 50% off...but they never filled my order.Might you have those in your home collection???And if so....might you be selling them as well????


those were cool props- unfortunately I did not get either- they sold out by the end of Sept. and owning the store I got to look at the on a daily basis. lol


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

GhostHost999 said:


> Heads up Hilda IS Gemmy. It is the same as Heads up harry, but in witch. In fact, there was a gemmy heads up hilda last year but it was three feet tall, like the heads of Frankie. This year the only difference is that it has been turned into a lifesize.



I thought it was determained last year that all of the Heads-up figures were not Gemmy!?


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Head Hauntcho said:


> They are gone--- but -------- I have both of them tht I own personally- owning the store it is hard to do a home haunt- so I think I going to sell off my stuff this year. Hit me up first of Oct. and I will give you a price on them (Im thinking $50 each?) they work as new...


Please, lets PM each other...if they are in working order, I am very interested


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I like the rocking Granny only I will need to redress if she comes dressed in those clothes from the video. I hope she is not too pricey. She will look good next to my stirring cauldron witch.


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

dionicia said:


> I like the rocking Granny only I will need to redress if she comes dressed in those clothes from the video. I hope she is not too pricey. She will look good next to my stirring cauldron witch.


I will be able to get your some pricing next week. I will take some pics of ours as well and post them.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Last year I picked up a small (18 - 20") heads-up figure of a Frankenstein monster at Walgreens that I thought was superior to any of the similar products I had seen at Wal-Mart and otther places. They also had a heads up witch at the same size. Did anyone else pick one of these up?


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

GhostHost999 said:


> I know! this year is terribly bad! That hunchback looks really cheap! The Executioner looks like made by anyone and not by a big industry. The only one calling my attention is the vampiress. But I'm really looking for dead eye drake. His one hell of a prop. Heads up Hilda IS Gemmy. It is the same as Heads up harry, but in witch. In fact, there was a gemmy heads up hilda last year but it was three feet tall, like the heads of Frankie. This year the only difference is that it has been turned into a lifesize.


Hey GH999, I saw that Grandin Road has updated their web site with some new stuff but be carefull of thier descriptions....they have a different Skelly Pirate than mine and they are calling him Drake but he is not the same one as I have as seen in my avatar and profile album pics. Mine has one light-up red eye and a patch over the other not to mention the clothes are different too. DED has always impress me with the detail of his face clothing and long hair......has to be one of the best Gemmy has ever done. And when I put him next to my other skellys he makes them look so average. Good luck on your hunt !


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Freddy Kruger Life Size Animated Prop Over 6ft Tall - eBay (item 170356481083 end time Jul-20-09 18:00:00 PDT)

Somebody wanted a Freddy prop. That's the link.
And, thank you bozz, I had already seen that pirate before. I quickly noticed the difference. I really noticed this quick, since DED has a different skull. His face is like fleshy, and has one red Eye, and looks more like a corpse- GR's just loks like a cheap seafood restaurant prop. THANKS FOR HELPING ME :d!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

GhostHost999 said:


> Freddy Kruger Life Size Animated Prop Over 6ft Tall - eBay (item 170356481083 end time Jul-20-09 18:00:00 PDT)
> 
> Somebody wanted a Freddy prop. That's the link.
> And, thank you bozz, I had already seen that pirate before. I quickly noticed the difference. I really noticed this quick, since DED has a different skull. His face is like fleshy, and has one red Eye, and looks more like a corpse- GR's just loks like a cheap seafood restaurant prop. THANKS FOR HELPING ME :d!


Cool,yeah I agree. I don't think they call him Drake last year which is misleading because the GR one is not Drake or DED........uuummm ?!?!


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

GhostHost999 said:


> Freddy Kruger Life Size Animated Prop Over 6ft Tall - eBay (item 170356481083 end time Jul-20-09 18:00:00 PDT)
> 
> Somebody wanted a Freddy prop. That's the link.
> And, thank you bozz, I had already seen that pirate before. I quickly noticed the difference. I really noticed this quick, since DED has a different skull. His face is like fleshy, and has one red Eye, and looks more like a corpse- GR's just loks like a cheap seafood restaurant prop. THANKS FOR HELPING ME :d!



thats just like mine. It's neck and eyes move and he says things like "Trick or Treat Kiddies".. Only problem I noticed with all of these is the sweater tends to come down a little and the edge of the neck is exposed. Nothing a little velcro wont fix- but I never got around to it. 

Hard to believe they are trying to sell it for what we sold it new for... ????


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Or you can buy it now for only 440.00 What a deal.


Head Hauntcho said:


> thats just like mine. It's neck and eyes move and he says things like "Trick or Treat Kiddies".. Only problem I noticed with all of these is the sweater tends to come down a little and the edge of the neck is exposed. Nothing a little velcro wont fix- but I never got around to it.
> 
> Hard to believe they are trying to sell it for what we sold it new for... ????


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

That prop is not worth $400- his head turns- his eyes move to what he is saying- I think 4 different things he says??...... and that is it..


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey, its a limited edition gemmy. Its worth way more than that, $440 is a steal. LOL. Besides, it was a display piece in his halloween store, you should know that makes it worth at least twice as much.


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

maximpakt said:


> Hey, its a limited edition gemmy. Its worth way more than that, $440 is a steal. LOL. Besides, it was a display piece in his halloween store, you should know that makes it worth at least twice as much.


well shooooooooott.. if it was a display that makes it worth hudreds of thousand dollars!!!


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Head Hauntcho said:


> well shooooooooott.. if it was a display that makes it worth hudreds of thousand dollars!!!


I hate Ebay overpricedproducts. Once, I was looking for a gothic beheaded bride, and she was $300!!


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

GhostHost999 said:


> I hate Ebay overpricedproducts. Once, I was looking for a gothic beheaded bride, and she was $300!!


the one where she is holding her own head and talks????? 

I have 3 left over from last year..


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Head Hauntcho said:


> the one where she is holding her own head and talks?????
> 
> I have 3 left over from last year..


GOTHICS? cool! if I haden`t bought mine, I'd definetly
ask you to sell me those. I got a question. Do you have a NEW Donna the dead? maybe from 2007¿? I'd really like her...


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

GhostHost999 said:


> GOTHICS? cool! if I haden`t bought mine, I'd definetly
> ask you to sell me those. I got a question. Do you have a NEW Donna the dead? maybe from 2007¿? I'd really like her...



aaarrrrggghhhhhh. I got overstock from Spencers last year and had 2- they sold within days. Very cool prop.. those green eyes and that black hair was freakin creepy. Mine had the head- some came with a pumpkin in her hand.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

GhostHost999 said:


> I hate Ebay overpricedproducts. Once, I was looking for a gothic beheaded bride, and she was $300!!


Ebay is a joke


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

Any new news on Mr. Meyers and when they might get him in stock?? I went to You tube and downloaded the original sound track to Nightmare on Elm Street, Chainsaw Massacre, Friday The 13th and Halloween. I plan on taking a LOR (light o rama) unit and have each individual one playing its theme and animate for 1 minute with its own featured spot light. Should be really neat. I will use a plunger solenoid to activate the figures button so that I don't affect the original wiring of the figure. Any ideas to enhance my idea?


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

I passed on Hannibal. I thought he sucked.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

wow that was like alien to me!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

hawk7 said:


> I passed on Hannibal. I thought he sucked.


felt the same here...he looked very dull and not very frightening at all


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Looking forward to the pictures HH.Did I see somewhere where we could buy from you?


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Looking forward to the pictures HH.Did I see somewhere where we could buy from you?


you can- but you get free shipping with spirit's website most of the season. If you dont want to do that- by all means I can help ya.

The Hannibal was a flop- I had a good many at the end of the season. In fact my last 2 weeks I got 5 more sent to me.. they jut did not do very well. 

The Myers is going to be a great prop. I will take a few pics of it next week.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I must be among the minority, but I really liked the Hannibal prop. I think he was more of a "surprise" from Gemmy because no one really thinks of "Silence of the Lambs" as a Halloween film. On Halloween night, I got more compliments about Hannibal than any other prop. I think Michael will sell much better, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Im very very excited about the Michael prop!! It should be great...cant wait to see more info! Does anyone know when it goes up for sale on the site?


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Hi, I'm new*

Ok, I think it's really cool that i found a site were people are just as crazy about Halloween as me. Now, please help me view the new gemmy items I keep hearing about.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Im very very excited about the Michael prop!! It should be great...cant wait to see more info! Does anyone know when it goes up for sale on the site?


I am too very excited. I think this one will sell out. 

While I do not have an exact release date for the site, I have been told that it will not be long


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

I thought Jason was great and I did email Gemmy.com last yr and requested Michael Myers so, what a coincidence


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

When do Spirit stores actually start poping up? I'm Canadian so I have to wait until the stores open to make a trip because Spirit online will not ship to Canada. I bought my gemmy Jason on buycostumes.com, but it would be nice to skip the shipping cost if possible.
Very excited about going into a Spirit store for the first time. Been to other Halloween stores, but from vids I've seen on youtube, Spirit's look like quite the experience!


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Michael's up on the spirit website!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Animated Michael Myers in Decorations New Decor for 2009


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh my, that is certainly different from what I was expecting.


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

I like it, but I think I'm going to have to bulk mine up a little in the shoulders/chest. Mikey needs to hit the gym


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

*Michael Myers?*

I just saw the Michael Myers prop so what does everyone think? Spirit still does not have a video of what Michael will do? I hope he looks better in person though!


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ya, it is extremely different and unless the activation voice or music is good i think i'll pass. I do know our Spirit stores start opening in Spetember and if you wait til then then their site is buy one get the other of equal or less value for 50% off.


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't judge it just yet. Let it grow on you for a bit. The only problems I see are that it's too skinny and its hands are too small. Both small problems that can be fixed. I will reserve my opinion until I see it in action. I will be getting it either way though


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

It looks like a skinny kid wearing a costume that's too big. Definitely not as good as i was hoping.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

It really seems a bit disappointing. I've been waiting for this the last few years and it is a bit of a letdown so far.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

what the? I hope this is one just out of the box and not fluffed up or set up yet, he looks like a tall grey buckwheat, maybe if the animation is right you can put a mask over the face and it would be ok


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Huh, I was right, looks like he has the same body style as the Jason prop. I bet his soundtrack will be the Halloween theme, or some of the other musical cues from the movie (that synth sound that plays when he's around, the da-da-daaaaaaaa)


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

I am disappointed after viewing that pic of good ol' Mikey. I will try to reserve judgement on whether or not I'd purchase it til after I get a look at him in person, since who knows--maybe he's just not very photogenic lol... but I am leaning strongly towards no. I prefer the original movie version of Mikey anyways.

[Waxing philosophical now...]

Ahhh Gemmy what has happened? Such shining promise now seems to be disintegrating before my eyes....malfunctions galore, clackety bride's mouths, cheapo new platforms, exorbitant prices, discontinuing models we loved, figures that sing the *most* annoying songs ever, a focus on little tabletop or 'conversational' pieces that I'd never buy in a million years but would if they were larger and I could do something with it besides converse, loss of warranties, and a poor excuse for a web site....is it corporate greed? Outsourcing of product development? Weak marketing consultations? From where does the disease arise?

[Sadly shaking head....]


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm glad I was'nt the only one that was'nt impressed with him.


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Remeber though, Jason was skiiny as well but as someone commented, take him out of the box, fluff him up and he's good to go. Even though i'm disapointed in the picture I will wait to see him in action first. Anyone out there have Freddy? I'm missing him and you can't find him anywhere


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

carol2009 said:


> Ya, it is extremely different and unless the activation voice or music is good i think i'll pass. I do know our Spirit stores start opening in Spetember and if you wait til then then their site is buy one get the other of equal or less value for 50% off.


not on high end props. sorry.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

well...there's that!


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

-V- said:


> I am disappointed after viewing that pic of good ol' Mikey. I will try to reserve judgement on whether or not I'd purchase it til after I get a look at him in person, since who knows--maybe he's just not very photogenic lol... but I am leaning strongly towards no. I prefer the original movie version of Mikey anyways.
> 
> [Waxing philosophical now...]
> 
> ...


WOW! YOU TOTALLY READ MY MIND...
You`re right in every aspect, even in the aspect that they've got no warranty, the discontinued products, THE ANNOYING SONGS AND STUPID INCOMPLETE PHRASES!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

MattB said:


> Oh my, that is certainly different from what I was expecting.


Same here. For _that_ price, no one should have to worry about beefing him up; he should be _much_ bigger than that to begin with. I don't remember Michael _ever_ being that scrawny. Maybe he decided to go on a diet


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Spirit just loaded a description for Michael. I've pasted it below:

Description
Greet your guests with the face of true evil. Evil has a destiny and it is in your home with this Rob Zombie Halloween life-size Animated Michael Myers figure. Hear the Halloween movie theme and heavy breathing as his head turns and his eyes move from side to side in search of his next victim - could it be you? You'll be breathless with fear when you see his knife-wielding arm move in your direction! This motion activated prop will astound and terrify even the bravest guests and fascinate horror film fans and Halloween buffs.


The motion-activated figure stands an imposing and full six feet tall and his eyes move while his head turns from side to side; he plays the Halloween movie theme and heavy breathing while performing menacing and spooky arm movements with his knife.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

was wondering if anyone knows if gemmy will update their web site like they use to do in prior years showing all the props available for each holidays and where they are available ? cause right now their web site really suck


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh no. The news gets worse. Mikey will turn his head (I give that about 2 hours before the mechanism breaks) and breathes (nothin' like a low sound/volume and/ or visual effect in the chaos, darkness, and noise of ToTers and/or parties!!) and then will play that extremely piercing 'Halloween' soundtrack *intermittently*? If I had him in a display, *I* would be playing the music separately--and not off 'n' on when he activates, which I'd guess is poorly in low light conditions unless you rig it up.

I didn't mind the music as much with the Jason figure cuz that stuff he played isn't nearly as piercing and is easily overridden with ambient music...do you remem that light strand that Gemmy sold everywhere that played the 'Halloween' theme? It drove me nuts whenever I went shopping, and I'm somebody that *loves* that movie and that music.

Sorry. Not meaning to rain on the parade--he might work out well for lots of people. And I'll have to judge in person. But I was excited about the release and now I'm not. Certainly not for 250 bones.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

well give him a chance wait til you see it for real, personally although Im a little disappointed, Im going to take a wait and see attitude, I have the JAson from Gemmy it is perfect, I wish they would remake Freddy and Leatherface


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

wow, you guys are being a bit harsh...I think he looks great...will have to wait to see a video of him or up close to finalize a deal...gotta definitely use the 20% off coupon for him...


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Wait till' you see him live.*

Well, keep in mind that gemmy's pictures of their props, never make any justice. They sometimes look skinnier, or smaller or sometimes fatter in those pictures. I remember the Beheaded bride`s picture was different from the actual prop. She really looked wierd in the pictures.. NOT KIDDING! I think the problem with this MM prop, is that the clothing is to big for him (at least it seems) and makes his hands and everything smaller. I can`t even notice the part where his legs start. I really hope is the picture! 

Life-Size Animated Michael Myers in Decorations New Decor for 2009


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

*So the Vampiress is a SpiritHalloween Exclusive...*

So the vampiress is a SH Exclusive... I haven't found her in the site. If anyone has seen her somewhere in one site, please send the link...


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

GhostHost999 said:


> Well, keep in mind that gemmy's pictures of their props, never make any justice. They sometimes look skinnier, or smaller or sometimes fatter in those pictures. I remember the Beheaded bride`s picture was different from the actual prop. She really looked wierd in the pictures.. NOT KIDDING! I think the problem with this MM prop, is that the clothing is to big for him (at least it seems) and makes his hands and everything smaller. I can`t even notice the part where his legs start. I really hope is the picture!
> 
> Life-Size Animated Michael Myers in Decorations New Decor for 2009


Wow. Amazing that you found that link. It is not even available yet.

I agree with your comment about their pictures. To me, even the Jason pic a few years ago did not do justice to the prop (which is my favorite). Jason is amazing.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Of all the props shown so far my favorite has to be that new Headless Horsemen prop on the Grandin Road web site and in the 2009 mechandise watch thread. Don't think its a Gemmy prop and it is listed at a ridiculous high price (I'm sure it will sell for half that price elsewhere) as all GR stuff is, but he looks quite awesome even without a head. Yeah MM does not look too good in that pic. Too bad they are not gonna use the old classic MM mask I like it much better myself.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i agree with ghost host, most the time the pictures don't do them justice. i do like gemmy though. i have a 1/2 ripped off face zombie, a screaming zombie, a pirate, and a witch. they all just get used at halloween and then back into the box they go. they all work fine, but even if they didn't after awhile, i think their presence would add to the haunt. i'm not into jason and the more gory ones, so i guess i'm not a good one to judge really, but to me he looks fine.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have mixed feelings.He doesn't really look like mm but I still like the way he looks.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

I think better camera angles and fluffing up the suit will make a lot of difference along with combing his hair, Gemmy would be wise to produce both this one and a more traditional looking version to maximize profits on the same molds


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

I have mixed feelings on that too.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

my thought exactly! Gemmy should have made 2 versions to please everyone. Or better yet...offer two masks that can be interchangeable depending on personal preference. I also think that his knife should be pointing down instead of up. that way, when he raises his arm; the knife will point at the TOT in a downward stab. It would have looked more dramatic! 

I wish Gemmy would visit the forum for feedback and ideas; Maybe then Gemmy wouldn't have developed incomplete or just plain lame figures! (Hannibal)


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Those Spirit pictures are not really convincing me to [BUY NOW]


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi, I just went onto Reaper of Souls Prop To Be Released and notice their animated reaper that will be sold at spirit halloween. Sad to say their not advertising as of yet. But they so have about three new items showing on the website i mentioned although I don't beleive the executioner is new.


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry it was actually on the halloween news website


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

whoa that looks awesome


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

I think I'm going to have to start working some overtime. I'm getting Michael, and I'm seriously thinking about Reaper of souls prop and Dead lift zombie as well.


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Love the Reaper*

I have to say I think I love the Reaper's looks way more than Michael Myers so, I'll be buying the Reaper first. I think 2009 is going to be a great Halloween for Gemmy & Spirit. Also, haven't had time to upload last years pictures yet but, I'm dying to find out what everyone thinks as it takes me three weeks to set everything up in & outside the home. Plus I already started bringing my grandson down to the basement to work on some "manny tool things" just so he can get use to the props on a glancing basis instead of throwing him in front of them.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I think I can pass on MM but that reaper of souls looks awesome. Would like to see the dead lift zombie in person.


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Does anyone know when these items will be up for sale?


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

carol2009 said:


> Hi, I just went onto Reaper of Souls Prop To Be Released and notice their animated reaper that will be sold at spirit halloween. Sad to say their not advertising as of yet. But they so have about three new items showing on the website i mentioned although I don't beleive the executioner is new.


This is awesome, it says that it rips its chest open...kinda reminds me of chester, do any of u guys own or remember "chester the chest ripper"? He was one of my first great animated props...he was sold at spencers about 5 yrs ago, he moaned and ripped open his chest to show you his beating heart!...


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, never herd of it but, it sounds awesome


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I think I saw a video of ol' Chester before.


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

ok, I think I uploaded my 2008 Halloween pics right and of course it's not all of them but, you guys will get the idea anyway. Have a nice night!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

I have chester, I love chester



Vancouver said:


> This is awesome, it says that it rips its chest open...kinda reminds me of chester, do any of u guys own or remember "chester the chest ripper"? He was one of my first great animated props...he was sold at spencers about 5 yrs ago, he moaned and ripped open his chest to show you his beating heart!...


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm hoping those are just early prototype pictures. I don't know if anyone remembers, but several years ago when the licensed piece was Leatherface, Spirit had a video and pictures of him and they looked terrible. When he was in stores he looked much better.

I'm still planning on getting MM, but I hope the clothing isn't sooo baggy.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

i wish they'd bring leatherface back!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

maximpakt said:


> I have chester, I love chester


And he was at a good price IMO at just $100!...one of the best bargain buys at retail levels


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Cant stand the fact that all new decent animated props are standard $250 now


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

DarkKnightlives said:


> i wish they'd bring leatherface back!


You're not alone on that one. I wonder if they ever would? Just by reading messages on boards like this one, and the bids he gets on ebay, there are definitely many Leatherface lovers out there trying to get there hands on one (me included). I would also be interested in a completely new Freddy. The old one just looks cheap to me.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

You and me both. Heck, any of the licensed characters would be fine with me (Probably Leatherface or Michael Myers, my two favorites out of the slasher genre).


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

It's sad to say but, if I can only afford one prop this year I think it will be the reaper. Great thing is, my wedding anniversary, birth day & Christmas are so close that I usually ask my husband to buy my props instead of jewlery, dinner, ect. As someone mentioned in a previous thread and I have to agree that Jason is my favorite prop as well.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Vancouver said:


> This is awesome, it says that it rips its chest open...kinda reminds me of chester, do any of u guys own or remember "chester the chest ripper"? He was one of my first great animated props...he was sold at spencers about 5 yrs ago, he moaned and ripped open his chest to show you his beating heart!...


Yes I have hunted for chester for awhile nowBack when he was released I opted to buy the crawling zombie and couldn't afford both.
But now it looks like I will get a second chance and looks to be a better prop.Of course that will be decided when we get to see it in action.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

has anyone found the link?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree 250 is to high of a price.I got jason for 130 when gemmy did their amazon stint last year.Wish they would do that again.
I will get mm and probaly the reaper.My hubby just shakes his head but doesn't dare say a word.
I just spent 7 hrs moving my props in a new building and really don't need a whole lot of new this year but want these two.I also like the looks of the deadlift zombie but will pass on him unless the reaper looks bad in action.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

DarkKnightlives said:


> I think better camera angles and fluffing up the suit will make a lot of difference along with combing his hair, Gemmy would be wise to produce both this one and a more traditional looking version to maximize profits on the same molds


I agree. I was really hoping he'd have more of the classic look instead of the rob zombie look. I find that stark white, blank mask more frightening than the scruffed up and dirty look.

And i agree with someone's comment about how the knife should be pointed down instead of up. It should be mimicking a stab. It looks like he's just getting ready to cut a piece of chicken or steak.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

AmFatallyYours said:


> I agree. I was really hoping he'd have more of the classic look instead of the rob zombie look. I find that stark white, blank mask more frightening than the scruffed up and dirty look.
> 
> And i agree with someone's comment about how the knife should be pointed down instead of up. It should be mimicking a stab. It looks like he's just getting ready to cut a piece of chicken or steak.


Or a cake!


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Spirit Halloween*

Spirit Halloween is now advertising Michael Myers plus all other props we've been speaking of. Guess they started selling today.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

they should make a samara from the ring....

I would definatlely buy it....


Ruggerz


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Also be careful on the item description of Freddy Kruger on Ebay, it was a store display which means people played around with it and the head is a prototype.


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Animated Ripping Reaper of Souls in New for 2009


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

Larry, their showing up by the minute and i'm not kidding. New crawling zombie, the witch w/broom, half body zombie, MM, executioner, ect.


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

*New boxed in Prop*

Check this out @ spirit halloween
Animated Boxed-In Prop in Decorations New Decor for 2009

Dead Lift Zombie

Animated Dead Lift Zombie in Decorations New Decor for 2009

Executioner
Life-Size Animated Executioner in Decorations New Decor for 2009

Witch Gertrude with broom
Animated Grinning Gertrude Witch in Decorations New Decor for 2009

Animated crawling man
Life-size Animated Crawling Man in Decorations New Decor for 2009

Hope this helps


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I just talked to the great folks at SpiritHalloween.com.

There are some props that are actually not yet available but are showing up in the search on the site.

For instance, I found that the Michael Myers is actually not yet available. 

Notice these props do not show up in the prop section, but show up in the search. 

There was a glitch in the matrix.

They are fixing that glitch as we speak. Many of these items will be available VERY soon (including today), but some are not in stock yet.

I will do my best to keep all updated as I am also personally watching as I am going to purchase some of these props.

But...this is the week that some of the good stuff will be showing up.

Darn pre-mature excitement.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Larry!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Oh good. They have updated their text on many of those items to reflect when things will ship. Looks like some are real soon and most are mid-August.

I just need a Delorean time machine cuz I want them NOW!  Ok..ok...I can wait.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

awesome, now all I need is a 20% coupon and im buying!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like this one.Don't think it is gemmy Animated Samantha Prop in Decorations New Decor for 2009
And they are showing jason available mis aug also.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Beheaded gothic bride and Jason, will be sold online ONLY and this will be their last year. So if you want em', go get em'!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Here is the SpiritHalloween website that lists looks like most if not all of the animated Lifesize figures they will have this year and they really have a lot !! 

Michael Myers
Executioner
Dead Lift Zombie
Reaper of Souls
Boxed In Prop
Midnight Countess
Animated Samantha Prop
Face Ripping Clown
Animated Cloaked Reaper
Crawling Man
Hunchback
Pyscho Sam
Rockin Granny
Flying Witch

This year will sure put a dent in my pocketbook. I hope they have 20% off coupons soon. 

Spirit Halloween Costume Animated Figures, etc new for 2009


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I want them all!!!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I saw earlier a kicking scarecrow prop? I hope he is available this year!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like a few of them. wonder if they will have a smaller version of that clown face changer. last year i got heads up harry and a face ripper in the smaller sizes. that clown would fit in nicely.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Spirit stores will be opening up for the 2009 Halloween season on Labor Day Weekend!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh my lord   

have you seen all these neat life size witches at spirit aaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggg  we are doing our witch theme again this year and i see it is a great year for witches , i want them all , i am gonna be so broke so fast this year LOL what a nice way to come back from a 4 days vacation and see all these


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> I like this one.Don't think it is gemmy Animated Samantha Prop in Decorations New Decor for 2009
> And they are showing jason available mis aug also.



Halloween71, is there a way to see the Samantha Prop in action??


----------



## SinTheDoll (Oct 10, 2004)

Ooooh, I really like Samantha. I want her very much.
Definatly not Gemmy, But still really kool. :]


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i really like the samantha too. she would so fit my theme this year. so would the prop in a box.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

So what's your theme about ?


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Is it about clowns and evil girls ?


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Or is it about a common Halloween revenue ?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

slaz said:


> Halloween71, is there a way to see the Samantha Prop in action??


I would like to see it in action to.I figure it will be like the hex prop(which I love).But I feel sure it will be a girly vioce(I hope).Now these are just what I am expecting.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> I would like to see it in action to.I figure it will be like the hex prop(which I love).But I feel sure it will be a girly vioce(I hope).Now these are just what I am expecting.


I think something like Linda Blair (Exorcist) or one of those laughing evil dead beings from the (Evil Dead), which scared the crap out of me!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*gemmy*



GhostHost999 said:


> So what's your theme about ?


have you ever heard the story of hansel and gretal? i am going to be a witch and have a path leading to me. there will be the gingerbread house. that is where i will pass out the candy to fatten up all the trick or treaters


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is a better pic of Mike Myers- he looks allot better in person!!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

That is a much better pic, spirit should get you as their professional photographer.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whoa, he is much better looking in your picture. scary.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

that looks awesome!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks HH! He loos way better in person! Time to start saving!


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> Thanks HH! He loos way better in person! Time to start saving!


something tells me this one is going to go fast!!! I already have 3 of my huge home haunters calling me wanting to know when we open and when they can get theirs. His eyes are what is creepy as heck! He looks like he looking right at ya!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Head Hauntcho said:


> Here is a better pic of Mike Myers- he looks allot better in person!!


very nice!

thanks for the pic


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Head Hauntcho said:


> Here is a better pic of Mike Myers- he looks allot better in person!!


Thanks for sharing. Great pic!


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

thank HH,
That picture is MUCH better, those eyes are INSANE!!!!!


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

HH, what's Michael's movement/sound like? Do you have any better pictures of the Reaper of Souls? What's his movement like?


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

nikolaibossman said:


> HH, what's Michael's movement/sound like? Do you have any better pictures of the Reaper of Souls? What's his movement like?


The MM has the same kind of eye/head/arm movement as Jason did. It has great sound- (unlike the Hannibal) and has 4 different things it plays. 

as for the Reaper- he is freakin sweeettttt.. his effects look great and the red light on the eyes on his chest blind you. He is a good 6ft tall and looks to be built very well. 

Here's a little better pic of him. His mouth moves and his hand pull open his chest while he speaks in this god awful demonic voice.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Teasing me when im out of work and broke with all these cool props just isnt right.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Head Hauntcho said:


> The MM has the same kind of eye/head/arm movement as Jason did. It has great sound- (unlike the Hannibal) and has 4 different things it plays.
> 
> as for the Reaper- he is freakin sweeettttt.. his effects look great and the red light on the eyes on his chest blind you. He is a good 6ft tall and looks to be built very well.
> 
> Here's a little better pic of him. His mouth moves and his hand pull open his chest while he speaks in this god awful demonic voice.


whoaa! that is awesome!!!

MM and this Reaper guy gotta be the best bangs for your buck!!!!


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Really appreciate the pics HH, I think I'm getting Michael and the Reaper. Wish I lived closer to your store so I could show my support.


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm definitely getting Michael and the Reaper too! I was considering Samantha. But I already have Hex. And they sound extremely identical. Can't wait! Yay! Halloween 09! 

And thank you very much for the pictures HH


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Well I ordered mm and animated sam.The reaper did appeal to me but now don't.Something about his face in contrast to the souls doesn't look right.When I see him in action I will probaly change my mind.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't open the reaper image attachment. Can someone upload it?


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

nikolaibossman said:


> Really appreciate the pics HH, I think I'm getting Michael and the Reaper. Wish I lived closer to your store so I could show my support.


I wished you did as well- I need someone to help unload a Uhaul truck full of displays Saturday!!!


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Do you have any list of where all of the Spirit Halloween stores will be ? 

I would like to know if you have information on the Wisconsin stores.


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Head Hauntcho said:


> I wished you did as well- I need someone to help unload a Uhaul truck full of displays Saturday!!!


LMAO!!!! I meant by putting some money in your pockets. I'd rather buy my props from someone I've been chatting with, then some random person that happens to be selling the props I want. It would be neat though checking out all the preparation it takes to get one of these stores ready for the season.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Got a question*

I rescently saw some pictures, and I liked the reaper with the lamp in his hand. I have a question: Does he moves his mouth? I'd really like somebody to answer me the question, and somebody who may have an image of him in action... thanks!!!! 

Life-Size Animated Cloaked Reaper in Decorations New Decor for 2009

that's the link of the reaper I'm speaking of.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I saw this and liked it as well.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Some seller has it for sale on eBay already, 

Life-Size Animated Cloaked Reaper Lantern Halloween NEW - eBay (item 280376448124 end time Jul-26-09 20:09:15 PDT)


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I wish they would get some skeleton posable hands. You could use them for tombstones, skeleton props, hanging out the side of a car door. All kinds of things.


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

GhostHost999 said:


> I rescently saw some pictures, and I liked the reaper with the lamp in his hand. I have a question: Does he moves his mouth? I'd really like somebody to answer me the question, and somebody who may have an image of him in action... thanks!!!!
> 
> Life-Size Animated Cloaked Reaper in Decorations New Decor for 2009
> 
> that's the link of the reaper I'm speaking of.


His mouth does move and then he pulls open his chest- the souls inside have red eyes that beam out from under his cloke when he pulls it open.


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

*Reaper*

That is the wrong Reaper you are talking about Head Hauntcho they are talking about the one with the lantern in his hand not the one that rips his chest open !


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

scarymovie said:


> That is the wrong Reaper you are talking about Head Hauntcho they are talking about the one with the lantern in his hand not the one that rips his chest open !


my bad- I thought we were still talking about the reaper of souls. 

I did not see this one at the demo store- it could have been there and me over look it- but I highly doubt it. 

Sorry- wish I could have helped ya.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Head Hauntcho said:


> my bad- I thought we were still talking about the reaper of souls.
> 
> I did not see this one at the demo store- it could have been there and me over look it- but I highly doubt it.
> 
> Sorry- wish I could have helped ya.



Im still talking about the reaper of souls...I want to see the pictures of it. I can't open the attachment. Do you have a picture of the exposed chest? exposed chest...


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Eyegor said:


> Im still talking about the reaper of souls...I want to see the pictures of it. I can't open the attachment. Do you have a picture of the exposed chest? exposed chest...


Here it is:


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks...for the picture MattB! Is it just me or does his body skin color look lighter than his face.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

*Has Gemmy announced their line up for 2009 yet?*

Can anyone fill us in? I would love to see what they have. I bought the witch with cauldron last year and she is amazing! Thanks


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Go back thru these many pages and you will find lots of items from gemmy.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Eyegor said:


> thanks...for the picture MattB! Is it just me or does his body skin color look lighter than his face.


The color doesn't appeal to me.The face to dark body to light.The faces should have had a corpsed look to them that would have looked better to me.
However if when we see it maybe the picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Everyone. What are the general thoughts on how fast the Spirit Lifesize Animated Michael Myers will sell out?

The right side of my brain says to buy it now and lock it in. But the left side of my brain say to wait for an online coupon to pop up and save some money.

Will it be like the Jason prop that's still available to this day, or the Freddy and Leatherface that are almost impossible to find.

Lets be honest, the left side of my brain sucks!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> Oh my lord
> 
> have you seen all these neat life size witches at spirit aaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggg  we are doing our witch theme again this year and i see it is a great year for witches , i want them all , i am gonna be so broke so fast this year LOL what a nice way to come back from a 4 days vacation and see all these


Im with you! I so love witches, and here they have so many I cant wait to try and get them. Im usually unlucky when it comes to finding cool stuff in my area.


----------



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

AmFatallyYours said:


> I agree. I was really hoping he'd have more of the classic look instead of the rob zombie look. I find that stark white, blank mask more frightening than the scruffed up and dirty look.
> 
> And i agree with someone's comment about how the knife should be pointed down instead of up. It should be mimicking a stab. It looks like he's just getting ready to cut a piece of chicken or steak.


Perhaps the knife can be flipped around? If it's like the Jason machete and it not permanently attached, it shouldn't be too hard to rig it so its a true stabbing motion. It's a small knife (unlike the machete) so it should be light weight and easy to do...

*Head Hauntcho* - Since you have one at your store, can you confirm if the knife is removable? I was also wondering if there was any chance of you providing a video of Michael in action?




nikolaibossman said:


> LMAO!!!! I meant by putting some money in your pockets. I'd rather buy my props from someone I've been chatting with, then some random person that happens to be selling the props I want. It would be neat though checking out all the preparation it takes to get one of these stores ready for the season.


I worked at a Spooky Town last year and let me tell you, it's a lot of work. Unloading the trucks is probably the worst part. Once you have all the stock, you can have a little fun with setting up the displays.

Although I've never worked at a Spirit store, I was told last year by a store manager that all of the displays are predetermined my a creative team (at corporate) and pretty much mandated to all of the stores. She was telling me about some display ideas she had but couldn't do because of the "mandate"


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

jd13 said:


> Hi Everyone. What are the general thoughts on how fast the Spirit Lifesize Animated Michael Myers will sell out?
> 
> The right side of my brain says to buy it now and lock it in. But the left side of my brain say to wait for an online coupon to pop up and save some money.


I don't know about others, but I'm going to roll the dice and take a chance. I'm willing to bet that Michael will be like Jason and be back next year. I think this version looks okay, but I was really wanting Mike to be based off the 1978 film. The '78 version was practically bloodless, and creepy due to low lighting. I just don't think you can beat the creepiness of the converted Shatner mask. 

This RZ version is bloody and rather gory.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

jd13 said:


> Hi Everyone. What are the general thoughts on how fast the Spirit Lifesize Animated Michael Myers will sell out?
> 
> The right side of my brain says to buy it now and lock it in. But the left side of my brain say to wait for an online coupon to pop up and save some money.
> 
> ...


If you really want it...Buy it now. Shipping is free and with a coupon code you can save even more 

Here's a coupon for 10% off SPHA10 !


----------



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> If you really want it...Buy it now. Shipping is free and with a coupon code you can save even more
> 
> Here's a coupon for 10% off SPHA10 !


Thanks for the coupon code! I took the plunge and placed the order!!!

subtotal: $249.99
shipping: $0.00
additional shipping charge: $20.00
tax: $18.44
discount: ($25.00)
*total: $263.43*

It's still a lot but I really wanna make sure I get one of these in time for Halloween 09.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Can somebody post a better picture of MM when they get him? It looks like he has MJ's hair in the first picture?


----------



## Rampage711 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just ordered the Michael Myers! Cant wait for it. I got the Jason and Hannibal and they both look awesome. Michael's always been my fav so happy to see him get put into animatronic form .


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

Sure hope Spencers in my area carries MM, we never get Spirit in this area


----------



## spookyspirit (Jul 14, 2009)

*Don't be so sure...*

Spirit is coming to Vancouver!!! Location has not been locked down yet!


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

spookyspirit said:


> Spirit is coming to Vancouver!!! Location has not been locked down yet!



and how might you know this???


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

crossing my fingers there is going to be a Spirit coming to the Detroit/Auburn Hills area


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> I saw earlier a kicking scarecrow prop? I hope he is available this year!!


Walmart.com has him for 58.00.


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

Is this a new one for this year? Haven't seen him yet, and I love the look of him!
Walmart.com - Life-Size Animated Skeleton Butler with Tray, 6' Tall


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Chrissy said:


> Is this a new one for this year? Haven't seen him yet, and I love the look of him!
> Walmart.com - Life-Size Animated Skeleton Butler with Tray, 6' Tall


Yes, I believe it is a new one for this year. 

They sure are coming out with a huge number of new props this year, which is unbelievable with the state of the economy.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

spookyspirit said:


> Spirit is coming to Vancouver!!! Location has not been locked down yet!


please God , let this be true!

how did you hear?


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

prestonjjrtr said:


> Yes, I believe it is a new one for this year.
> 
> They sure are coming out with a huge number of new props this year, which is unbelievable with the state of the economy.


Doesn't he look like the Skelly Butler they had at Target last year, only without the candelabra and top hat and a simpler outfit?


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

I think I'm getting last year's skelly butler from walmart. He is only 99! he was 140 at target last year. I have found the grim reaper with the lamp here also... his 40 bucks cheaper than spirit's or Ebay's! so

Skelly Butler+ Grim Reaper= 200$

Countess= 200$

I was going to buy the countess, but I've been wanting the butler way more, and I like the Grim Reaper. Also, anyone who likes the witch, or hunchback, or the kicking scarecrow, should check walmart.


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Michael Myers' movement


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

That looks a lot better than the Spirit Halloween picture. 

Thanks for posting this !!


----------



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. His movement is a little "stiff" but overall I'm still really happy with it!


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Michael Myers*

Ok, I am definately sold and will be buying him as soon as I can get my hands on hubbies credit card!


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

I was hoping Walmart was going to sell him as well due to them being way cheaper than Spirit.


----------



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

carol2009 said:


> I was hoping Walmart was going to sell him as well due to them being way cheaper than Spirit.


Same here, but I wasn't willing to wait and possibly see him sell out...


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

He is a Spirit Halloween exclusive this year.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Movement looks good, just gotta hope it holds up.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

this looks pretty good!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

great detail, excellent eye movements, looks so real! ya the movements appear a bit stiff but i can over look that...


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

I like the way the arm with the knife moves up slowly, and the breathing is great.


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Michael Myers*

Let's hope it sounds as good as it did on video. Some times you get that whinning sound.


----------



## Rampage711 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh man I cant wait for this. I see how some ppl say the movement looks a little stiff, and true. But I can look past that, I have my Hannibal and Jason out year round, and only plugged in around Halloween, so him just standin there works for me, lol.


----------



## carol2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

That's funny, I know a lot of people who leave theirs out all year round. Me? It's like Christmas in September when I unpack them again lol


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd get Michael if he was cheaper. Sure his movements are stiff, but then again, he wasn't the most limber of the slashers.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

He really looks pretty good to me especially like the head movements since it isn't just right to left. 

I hope I can get him on sale.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

nikolaibossman said:


> Michael Myers' movement
> 
> Does this prop play the theme music too?


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Fine, I give in, despite my first impressions and the current money situation I am hoping to be able to get MM.


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

Does anyone have a contact number for spirit?? I have sent 4 emails about my Meyers order and i get NO reply. I'm sensing it to [email protected] this is all i was able to find


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I will be sending you a private message. We will get your answers.


hawk7 said:


> Does anyone have a contact number for spirit?? I have sent 4 emails about my Meyers order and i get NO reply. I'm sensing it to [email protected] this is all i was able to find


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Does anyone know when Spirit will list their locations? Starting to get a little antsy praying for one close to me &/or wondering how far I'm going to have to drive to get to one. There is a Spencer's in the mall I usually go to, do you think they will carry the Michael?


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

nikolaibossman said:


> Does anyone know when Spirit will list their locations? Starting to get a little antsy praying for one close to me &/or wondering how far I'm going to have to drive to get to one. There is a Spencer's in the mall I usually go to, do you think they will carry the Michael?



I just checked with our Spencers store manager here and they don't have an updated list yet of what they will be carrying for Halloween this year. 

I'm assuming that they will have Michael Myers since they had Freddy, Leatherface and Jason in previous years.


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

Larry is the man. He was able to help get my order fixed with Spirit. THANKS LARRY!!!!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

hawk7 said:


> Larry is the man. He was able to help get my order fixed with Spirit. THANKS LARRY!!!!


I am always here to help our members. Glad to help. Everyone should feel free to send me a private message with any issues with any sponsor.

SpiritHalloween.com really is working hard this year to get better and better and work with us home haunters. 

If you have any issues that are not addressed on their site and need help regarding an order, [email protected] is the best email address to use. (the [email protected] was previously used, but not any longer).

The reference to [email protected] has been removed from their site.


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

just wonder if anyone knows when we are going to get videos for the other props like reaper of souls (crosses fingers)


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Sometime next week we will have a couple videos


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Im posting this here because it relates to Gemmy's butler skeleton figure.



> I don't know if this has been mentioned, but Michael's has the butler skeleton.
> 
> I don't remember what the price was, but you should BE WARNED...
> 
> ...


----------



## jd13 (Sep 5, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> Im posting this here because it relates to a Gemmy figure.


*Eyegor *- Do you know if this is a fact or just rumor?

I might be canceling my order if this is the case...


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Eyegor said:


> Im posting this here because it relates to a Gemmy figure.


The Michael Myers Prop? I really don't think they would put the sensor there. No matter what. I think they are going to put the sensor on the bottom, shoe level where the platform for the figure is. As they did with Jason. As for the push button, if there isn't one. I think it will be fine. It makes the figure look more unrealistic anyways. (Giant purple button on the platform) Eh, I think the sensor will be fine. But thanks for the heads up! If that's true. That would be an extremely bad move.


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

I just went to the Michael Myers picture on Spirit Halloween and I can visibly see a push button, and the sensor! So hopefully that build of him stays the same.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Michael's Skeleton Butler

I tested the floor model at Michael's. It might just be their branded version, but I was really really dissapinted with it. I had to literally wave my hand right at his face for it to respond. And that was after I tried cupping my hands around the photo sensor thinking maybe it's just stores bright lights messing it up. I turned it on in the back and watched as 2 children went by...NOTHING, then I watch a store employee walk by it...NOTHING...finally I walked by it...NOTHING. Lastly I waved my hand (about 3 inches from the sensor and it started to animated. It might have just been a bad figure. I hope it _is_ just a fluke. 

Can anyone else test their store's figure to confirm?


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry for the triple post, haha. But here! I'll show you. The sensor is the hole on the bottom of the platform. And the push button can be seen.

If you go to the spirit site. Their picture shows the sensor better than mine for some reason.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

haha thank's for that, but Im talking about the Skeleton Butler..; I posted about it here because I didn't see a gemmy 09 thread.


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh, hahah sorry. I got all into it about the wrong thing. Haha  I didn't even know there was a skeleton butler prop. :O


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

hey we all do it  If that _was_ the case with the MM figure; I bet Gemmy would have alot of _as Ricky Ricardo would say_, "Splan'n to Do."


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

I saw the Michael's skeleton yesterday. The sensor is in the nose which I thought looked stupid, but thats just me. It is very cheaply made. The clothing was thin and to short in the arms and legs, so you could see the poles. I was very disappointed in it. Not worth $129.00 or 40% off. I looked at the box, but did not see Gemmy on it. All of the items have orange boxes, or labels with the company name Celebrate It.


----------



## 19215 (Sep 29, 2006)

Here is the picture of the skeleton thing Michael's is selling. Sorry it is a litle blurry.

As mentioned above, he is made rather cheaply.


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

MattB said:


> Here is the picture of the skeleton thing Michael's is selling. Sorry it is a litle blurry.
> 
> As mentioned above, he is made rather cheaply.


Huh, reminds me of that Skeleton Groom Gemmy did in the late 90's.

Anyway, it does look a bit cheap. And to thing, I was about to consider getting him.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

The lifesize Skeleton looks better on the box, then in person. 

His jaw really clacks when he talks and his chest is quite puffed out, or at least it was on the display model. 

I really like the head on the Witch, it looks nice and not a bad price for the Lifesize Witch at Michaels especially with a 50% off coupon.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

I think it must be Michael's model, because I saw target's and It had a sensoron the base and the botton. I think walmart's is like target's


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah it's exclusively Michael's. and exclusively garbage. It sucks!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

well for those waiting to see an online selection at gemmy's web site this year you might be disapointed , here is the reply i got from customer services :
Thank you for your interest in Gemmy products! Our website will no longer set up to be seen in a catalogue format. However, we do intend on posting some of our Holiday line for 2009, closer to the fall.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

a witch from canada said:


> well for those waiting to see an online selection at gemmy's web site this year you might be disapointed , here is the reply i got from customer services :
> Thank you for your interest in Gemmy products! Our website will no longer set up to be seen in a catalogue format. However, we do intend on posting some of our Holiday line for 2009, closer to the fall.


Wow that is a big disappointment. What is wrong with them, don't they want to encourage sales.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

prestonjjrtr said:


> Wow that is a big disappointment. What is wrong with them, don't they want to encourage sales.


that was my tought exactly , i think as a compagny you would want to show your items and where they are sold at and to promote their retailers / re sellers as well at the same time ...those that are not close to many stores like me enjoyed seing all their props and where their stuff was available at


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

a witch from canada said:


> well for those waiting to see an online selection at gemmy's web site this year you might be disapointed , here is the reply i got from customer services :
> Thank you for your interest in Gemmy products! Our website will no longer set up to be seen in a catalogue format. However, we do intend on posting some of our Holiday line for 2009, closer to the fall.


Thats too bad! Thanks for the heads-up tho--at least I can quit checking their site daily now, lol. 

And I agree--poor business plan! (Gemmy *must* have had an upper management change recently, I'd say...) Guess I'll have to rely on retailers to post pics then.

FYI I saw the Lifesize Animated Jason for sale on Kmart's website last nite. So he's still around at more than, uh, one retailer....


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Its a shame that Gemmy does not sell these lifesize items in the UK. They could make a killing!!!  The best we got last year of Gemmy' was the Edwardian Butler and a few little items that were sold by Asda/Walmart. I have a nice collection of Gemmy lifesizes imported from the US over the years but can I find somewhere that will ship Jason without ripping my shirt off my back and whipping me silly? Nope. I am awaiting one more quote before I give up  I MIGHT then look at MM instead


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

The shipping costs for such a large box via airmail have to be soooooooooooooooo expensive. Too bad they don't allow international shipping via boat anymore as an option. Granted it would take 6 to 8 weeks, but the cost were much more reasonable. 

Good luck I hope you can get Jason !!


----------



## Dazzer (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah me too - I had one quote of $400 just for Shipping. I shall keep looking and it is shame about not using the boats anymore! Many of my props travelled in on boats and none went missing although I did hear some horror stories about others 'disappearing ' enroute!!!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

jd13 said:


> Hi Everyone. What are the general thoughts on how fast the Spirit Lifesize Animated Michael Myers will sell out?
> 
> The right side of my brain says to buy it now and lock it in. But the left side of my brain say to wait for an online coupon to pop up and save some money.
> 
> ...


I think it depends on the economy. Two years ago things were still going well and Spirit coupons were few - infact one store wouldn't honor a coupon I pulled down from the web. 

Last year about a week before Halloween, Spirit reduced Hanibal's price AND the local store was willing to accept a 20% off coupon OFF THE SALE PRICE.

If the economy stays slow, bagains will be plentiful on the big ticket items. 
If the economy heats up, items will sell out early and we'll be stuck paying exorbitant ebay hording prices.
JMHO


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

The reason for the deal on Hanibal was because they couldn't get rid of him. Not too many folks were that impressed with him. Now had they made his mask drop down and his arms fly out, I'm sure he would have sold out like crazy. That would have freaked me out.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

dionicia said:


> The reason for the deal on Hanibal was because they couldn't get rid of him. Not too many folks were that impressed with him. Now had they made his mask drop down and his arms fly out, I'm sure he would have sold out like crazy. That would have freaked me out.


The mask does drop down and the face detail is very good.

The gemmys don't move their arms "out" (would thro off balance) nor do they move arms very quickly.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm sorry I wasn't very clear. I knew the mask dropped down. I just thought it would be cool if the arms reached out. Would make for a good scare.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

at the very least he could have swayed from side to side, in an effort to try and escape, no?...it was a very unimpressive animated prop in my opinion...a definite downgrade from Jason, yet they tried selling him at the same price?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I agree.

I did not like Hanibal at all. It was the mask dropping down that I did not like. I think that was the main complaint. He looked good..until that....blah!

I think that the Michael Myers will sell very well. Especially since the Halloween II movie is coming out and Michael Myers the brand will be heavily promoted. And they actually did a good job on this prop. I think that they have learned.

In my opinion, it will do much better than Jason even did (which was a huge hit). In Las Vegas, most of the stores were out of them.

Already ordered mine  I want to be among the first to get one. booohaaahaa


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I just wish Gemmy would _consumer test_ their creations. Or perhaps ask for product suggestions! Hannibal would have never been developed/developed so poorly; if Gemmy had consumer-tested it first. I don't understand why they won't take suggestions and ideas! After all, it's the retail shoppers that are buying them.

It would be wise for Gemmy to develop a website that offers retail/wholesale customer participation. If the big companies like Walmart can get exclusively designed animated figures; it would stand to reason that the "little people" aid Gemmy and Walmart in developing figures they want to purchase. Duh! 

OK, Im done with my rant.

Im looking forward to seeing all these animated guys and gals in actions!


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

We ordered through Spirit last year and when we finally got Hannibal and the crawling woman the stores were already open for 2 or 3 weeks and had both of them in stock.Very slow delivering anything you order from them.


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

*chuckles*

So far I have got Chuckles for 300 Rocking Granny for 300 Psycho Sam for 365 and the maniac that sits in the corner for 150 not a bad start.[


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

larry said:


> I agree.
> 
> I did not like Hanibal at all. It was the mask dropping down that I did not like. I think that was the main complaint. He looked good..until that....blah!


I agree that Hanibal was not worth the original $250 - but I ended up paying about $120 and I like him in my dungeon, up on a step looking down on the TOTs.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Has anyone seen a video of some of the 2009 halloween products?


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

i'm waitng to see some video too


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i saw the skeleton coachman and life size witch from micheals craft store on you tube but nothing else , i am anxious to see more as i have 4 props from walmart coming


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

GhostHost999 said:


> Has anyone seen a video of some of the 2009 halloween products?


Spirit has a vids of Michael Myers (thouroughly unimpressive IMO):
Life-Size Animated Michael Myers in Decorations New Decor for 2009


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I found a craigslist ad for some animated props near me and jason and older hannibal were included in the pics. Not sure if they are still available, but Im trying to get a DOnna of the Dead for me, so well see if the guy responds. Any animatronic for $100 though he said some may be slightly higher, not sure by how much yet. If anyones interested Ill let ya know if you pm me. Ill tell ya what the guy has once I hear from him.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Donna the Dead*



kittyvibe said:


> I found a craigslist ad for some animated props near me and jason and older hannibal were included in the pics. Not sure if they are still available, but Im trying to get a DOnna of the Dead for me, so well see if the guy responds. Any animatronic for $100 though he said some may be slightly higher, not sure by how much yet. If anyones interested Ill let ya know if you pm me. Ill tell ya what the guy has once I hear from him.


Please, can you send a link of someone selling a Donna the Dead? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Just giving a heads up .. I saw a jason in a box at party city. Dont know the price . But it looks like party city will be selling him this year.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

still no word from craigslist seller, Id say only 20% of people I email ever respond anyway.  Im keeping my fingers crossed and will let anyone interested know as soon as I hear back.


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

*Dead Lift Zombie Video*

I just saw the video on youtube on the dead lift zomboe he is vey cool in my opinion.






Here is the link!YouTube - Zombie Halloween Prop - Animated Dead Lift Zombie


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

whichypoo said:


> Just giving a heads up .. I saw a jason in a box at party city. Dont know the price . But it looks like party city will be selling him this year.


I saw saw Jason at PC as well. They are charging 250 for him according to the clerk I spoke with.


----------



## Oasis25 (Aug 6, 2009)

I wonder these four are in production or canceled?? All four of them are Gemmy and I found them in other sites. 

SAW Man in Bicycle
Dead Donna Munchie Treater Greeter
Skeleton Munchie Treater Greeter
Old man with holding Skeleton Flame


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw the dead donna greeter at iparty


----------



## Alucard888888 (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought I remember the Saw man on the bicycle being canceled sadly ;[ I really wanted him!


----------



## Oasis25 (Aug 6, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> I saw the dead donna greeter at iparty


Ohh awesome and we dont have iparty near us so do you know how much they are???? I am hoping it will be everywhere I can find!!


----------



## Oasis25 (Aug 6, 2009)

Alucard888888 said:


> I thought I remember the Saw man on the bicycle being canceled sadly ;[ I really wanted him!


I hope it is not true and I really like him and it awesome looking design!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm...I want to say I saw her for $40, could be $50 though.


----------



## Oasis25 (Aug 6, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> Hmmmm...I want to say I saw her for $40, could be $50 though.


Ohh okay cool that is good price! Thanks


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Okay, guys, you live in U.S.A., so I guess you have Target stores, Wal-Marts, Party City, Sam's Club, Kmart, Albertson's, QVC's. Michael's (THIS ONE SPECIALLY)... So I would like to ask you if you have been to this stores recently, and have seen if they are already doing Halloween stuff (I think Michael's is already doing this) And what props or stuff have you seen. Also, I would love someone who could post pictures of this year's Michael's props, since I don't finde them in their website, or a link. ¡THANKS FOR THE INFO!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

GhostHost999 said:


> Okay, guys, you live in U.S.A., so I guess you have Target stores, Wal-Marts, Party City, Sam's Club, Kmart, Albertson's, QVC's. Michael's (THIS ONE SPECIALLY)... So I would like to ask you if you have been to this stores recently, and have seen if they are already doing Halloween stuff (I think Michael's is already doing this) And what props or stuff have you seen. Also, I would love someone who could post pictures of this year's Michael's props, since I don't finde them in their website, or a link. ¡THANKS FOR THE INFO!


This thread is probably what your looking for :3

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/78138-first-halloween-sighting-stores-98.html


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*found some videos finally*

well after checking you tube daily for a week now i finally found some videos of the new gemmy props , i like the hunchback head movement , i bought that one but as not arrived yet so i am glad to see before i got it what he does , i hope the mechanisms is working on him when i get him  i was gonna use him with our haunted forest but hearing what he sais he will have to wait till the mad lab gets back next year unless he as an audio output to put our own audio in 

YouTube - Animated Hunch Back (NP)

the reaper as cool sayings just disapointing animation , missing some arm action there 

YouTube - Animated Cloaked Reaper

the witch as the same sayings as the haunted bust from 2 years ago , at least she doesnt say the same thing as the cauldron witch 

YouTube - Animated Swaying Witch (NP)


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks witch...not really impressed by any of em, especially if they ask for too much!


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Just thought I'd share my good fortune. Won a fully functional Leatherface off ebay for $51.00!!! I couldn't believe it. Those suckers usually go for $350+ on ebay. I was starting to think I'd never get my hands on one.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Congratulations!!! 

"Won..." ??? Where?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

because it is something you really wanted and a very good price, congratulations


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

LT Scare said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> "Won..." ??? Where?


Highest bidder on an ebay auction. My horror/game room is getting closer and closer to being complete. Lifesize versions of Jason, Leatherface, and Myers (as of this Sat.). Lifesize bust of Amy from Fright Night coming in Nov., numerous mounted posters. All I need now are lifesize versions of Harry Warden, Creature from the Black Lagoon, and possibly a Wolfman  (& I have an eye on a replica lifesize shark head for the wall behind my bar on ebay but the shipping is outrageous, $200.00 for head, $200 for shipping!!!)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nikolaibossman said:


> Highest bidder on an ebay auction. My horror/game room is getting closer and closer to being complete. Lifesize versions of Jason, Leatherface, and Myers (as of this Sat.). Lifesize bust of Amy from Fright Night coming in Nov., numerous mounted posters. All I need now are lifesize versions of Harry Warden, Creature from the Black Lagoon, and possibly a Wolfman  (& I have an eye on a replica lifesize shark head for the wall behind my bar on ebay but the shipping is outrageous, $200.00 for head, $200 for shipping!!!)


wow, you are going to have an amazing decked out game room.


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you, I've got some other things non horror related as well, but I didn't think people on a horror/halloween message board would really give a f%*k about that stuff


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

nikolaibossman said:


> Just thought I'd share my good fortune. Won a fully functional Leatherface off ebay for $51.00!!! I couldn't believe it. Those suckers usually go for $350+ on ebay. I was starting to think I'd never get my hands on one.


congrats...just don't be too upset if he doesn't work properly...even if it ends up being a static prop, you got a good deal


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

what about an animated gypsy from "drag me to Hell"? or Medusa as a prop? How about that witch from darkness falls?


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

The gypsy from Drag Me To Hell would be pretty creepy, but I think there are alot of other horror figures that would be given the lifesize gemmy treatment before her, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Sheriff Hoyt (R. Lee) from the new TCSM movies....complete with blood spatter and chewing tobacco stains. 

"You kids best not be making a mess in my car, or youll clean it up!"


----------



## Rampage711 (Sep 22, 2008)

My Gemmy Michael Myers shipped yesterday and will be here in the morning, gonna be sweet!


----------



## Rampage711 (Sep 22, 2008)

Count Chocula said:


> Sheriff Hoyt (R. Lee) from the new TCSM movies....complete with blood spatter and chewing tobacco stains.
> 
> "You kids best not be making a mess in my car, or youll clean it up!"


Haha, that would be awesome!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*videos*

i tought i would post my videos in this threads since their all gemmy's for those who wanted to see what the props do , so far i am not disapointed in them , i think walmart.com is selling them at a reasonable price .


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

a witch from canada, thanks for sharing. i don't have any of those so it was fun seeing. the witch one was my favorite. love her face


----------



## Rampage711 (Sep 22, 2008)

My Michael just came. His arm is disformed though. All twisted up and what not, Hopefully I dont have to send it back in.


----------



## Rampage711 (Sep 22, 2008)

Neverrrrmind. I fixed it. I'm just extremely stupid. Haha.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey thanks for the vids--it's very helpful in purchasing decisions. I like that scarecrow 

I saw the new lifesize Grim Reaper with Lantern at Lowe's, also being sold by Wallyworld (I will assume it's the same model, tho I do know that they sometimes vary according to retailer). Was in a huge hurry and so I didn't get to examine it as well as I'd like, but I was disappointed. (Again!! I'm disappointed *again*, Gemmy!! Yes you, Gemmy, out there in Irving TX or wherever you are now!!! lol) It doesn't even have a full head--it's just a facade of a face, almost like a rigid mask. There's really not much going on in terms of animation either--I think the head turned, but that's it. Poor audio also. No motion of the lantern, which is claimed by the Wallyworld version but I'm kinda wondering about now. And it's not exactly a scary mug either--kind of bland and almost smiling.

But....the Halloween retail season is really just beginning and so there's going to be lots more hitting the shelves.


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Just received my Leatherface via UPS, works perfectly! Reserved Myers for pickup at a Spirit Store tomorrow, very excited!!! Anyone see that Spirit tied up serial killer prop in action yet? My interest is sort of peaked over that one. Not a fan of the rip off Jason/goalie mask on him, but I was just thinking about getting another crazy hood/mask to go over top of that one.


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

Where'd you find leatherface!?


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

To me, so far this year is terrible. The only thing that I've come across that I might want to get are eyes. They have those eyeball lights again (not Gemmy, but still) at Target (never got them because last year was awesome - Freddy, Jason, Face Ripper, Freddy vs Jason t-shirt, I know some is old stuff, but still it was new to me at stores.), or the eyeballs in a jar, or that light up eyeball.

However, Walgreens that I've seen hasn't gotten much animatronics in yet because of back to school, so hopefully something good will come there. However, Menards, looking at Target.com, Kmart.com, and other places I just didn't see any Gemmy animatronics that interests me. I think the Michael Myers if you like that movie will impress people, but other than that just seems very lame.

Where's Saw, where's the evil Gremlins, how about a new and improved Chucky animatronic that moves it's mouth (I would have bought that at Walgreen's the old one if it did that.) even with just plain paper cutouts where's Ghostbusters (It's the 25 year anniversary.), and so on. Also, they never seem to have much licensed shirts.

It's always Trick or Treat, Happy Halloween, this is my costume, and such shirts, but not like actual Halloween licenses on shirts. There are so many Halloween movies to exploit that people would eat up. Have they ever thought of something like Aliens, Predator, or Independence Day? I never thought of Aliens as a Halloween thing until at Target they had a the Alien blowmold. This is probably made by Empire. They could make a mint of that stuff.


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Chrissy said:


> Where'd you find leatherface!?


Won him off ebay for $51.00!!! If you want one, just check ebay daily and searh leatherface and also search texas chainsaw massacre (I've seen them posted in one and not the other) and make sure you switch the order to newly listed. It took me about 8 mths. to actually win one for a price I was willing to pay, but they seem to pop up on there about every month or so. Especially with Halloween approaching you'll probably be able to get one in no time as long as you're willing to pay the price.


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow! What a steal! I'll have to start stalking Ebay. Usually the prices on there are ridiculous, but 51.00!? I am so jealous!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

The Spirit stores are open??? WOO HOO! Damn! I'm broke. I can't wait until next payday.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

nikolaibossman said:


> Just received my Leatherface via UPS, works perfectly! Reserved Myers for pickup at a Spirit Store tomorrow, very excited!!! Anyone see that Spirit tied up serial killer prop in action yet? My interest is sort of peaked over that one. Not a fan of the rip off Jason/goalie mask on him, but I was just thinking about getting another crazy hood/mask to go over top of that one.



If you are referring to last year's Hanibal Lector in a straight jacket, I have him. I agree that for a pricy Gemmy he doesn't do too much. I broke down and bought him last year a couple of days before Halloween using two coupons that the local Spirit store was willing to honor. I think I paid $118 or something like that.

Anyway, as I recall he says several spooky clips from the movie as his head turns, his mouth moves, and his eyes move and light up. On some phrases his mask - which is easy to remove if you like - flaps back and fourth when he finishes talking. His face is a "dead" ringer for Anthony Hopkins, who won an Oscar for this leading role - Silence of the Lambs won 5 Oscars in all.










Under Black Light:


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

No, I'm talking about this dude.
Animated Insane Serial Killer Prop in Decorations New Decor for 2009


----------



## nikolaibossman (Jan 29, 2009)

Picked up my Mikey today, looks & works great!! Lucky I reserved it, it was the last one in this shipment! First time I've actually gone to a Spirit Halloween, pretty cool experience. Some of the props disappointed me in person though. The Reaper of souls didn't do it for me in person. I was looking for the button to see his animation and looked under his cloak, the bottom half of his body looks like a coat rack  & the mental patient that shivers and is somewhat curled in a ball (I think its name is Spasm) is MUCH smaller than I thought it would actually be. There was a really cool looking static demented clown prop though, it was about 3 ft. tall. Also, the demonic babies looked great (my wife wanted nothing to do with them though). Plus I found the Dorothy from Wizard of Oz costume my daughter's been begging me for, for a couple months now


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

nikolaibossman said:


> No, I'm talking about this dude.
> Animated Insane Serial Killer Prop in Decorations New Decor for 2009


oh .... that one. Pic was so unimpressive I didn't even read about it. My bad.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

nikolaibossman said:


> Picked up my Mikey today, looks & works great!! Lucky I reserved it, it was the last one in this shipment! First time I've actually gone to a Spirit Halloween, pretty cool experience. Some of the props disappointed me in person though. The Reaper of souls didn't do it for me in person. I was looking for the button to see his animation and looked under his cloak, the bottom half of his body looks like a coat rack  & the mental patient that shivers and is somewhat curled in a ball (I think its name is Spasm) is MUCH smaller than I thought it would actually be. There was a really cool looking static demented clown prop though, it was about 3 ft. tall. Also, the demonic babies looked great (my wife wanted nothing to do with them though). Plus I found the Dorothy from Wizard of Oz costume my daughter's been begging me for, for a couple months now


I hear you. The collapsing Gemmy's have always seemed more substantial than the "pipe stand" props. But that also makes them more complicated and more potential malfunctions. 

We have 7 of those spring-legged, full size Gemmys to store and they REQUIRE SPACE. These pipe stand props appear to require about half or maybe a third of the space as the spring-legs. The down side is they've stopped providing torso support in the "pipe" stands, which makes the executioner's shirt droop and look less substantial than one of my home made PVC monsters that I stuff with plastic bags of wadded newspapers. 

This might be a contributing reason that the Countess looks pretty good in person.

Hope Mikey works well for you!


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

nikolaibossman said:


> Picked up my Mikey today, looks & works great!! Lucky I reserved it, it was the last one in this shipment! First time I've actually gone to a Spirit Halloween, pretty cool experience. Some of the props disappointed me in person though. The Reaper of souls didn't do it for me in person. I was looking for the button to see his animation and looked under his cloak, the bottom half of his body looks like a coat rack  & the mental patient that shivers and is somewhat curled in a ball (I think its name is Spasm) is MUCH smaller than I thought it would actually be. There was a really cool looking static demented clown prop though, it was about 3 ft. tall. Also, the demonic babies looked great (my wife wanted nothing to do with them though). Plus I found the Dorothy from Wizard of Oz costume my daughter's been begging me for, for a couple months now


glad to hear that...MM is on my radar and I don't want to be disappointed...Oh and I agree with you on Spasm, he is also way overpriced...that midget should realistically be a $30-$40 prop


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

I picked up Spasm for about $70 on an ebay auction last year. He is definately not full scale, but to me the worst thing about him is the claim that he shakes and trembles. There is a little battery box that controls some muted sounds and some very dampened vibrations. At night you can't see him vibrating.


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

*20% OFF at SPIRIT COUPON*

HERE IS THE COUPON FOR ON LINE PURCHASES!!! 20% OFF. "SOCIETY" Good till the end of October. Also if you use American express with Spirit, You might loose your order like I did. I had Meyers paid for back in August. Then I got a notice from Spirit that my credit card declined it. After investigating they charge my card every week with a reserve and American express took at as fraud. So dont reserve stuff with American Express. This is an issue with Spirits system. ENJOY.


----------



## scarymovie (Apr 30, 2009)

Where is the coupon?


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

the code is SOCIETY.....

btw it only works with one item....


----------



## horrortheme (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi, I love Spirit Halloweens life size jester


----------



## bodysnatcher666 (Nov 3, 2008)

How about the living dead girls or even night of the living dead!!! Get some Zombie action, dont forget about the forgoten ghouls!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Halloweenfan....I got the jar of lightup eyeballs, the one you add water too and it plays a bubbling/gurgling sound with lights under the lid... I LOVE it! Was totally what I was looking for in my monster lab.


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

ruggerz said:


> the code is SOCIETY.....
> 
> btw it only works with one item....


I assume you mean that if your order has 3 items on it , the 20% will be appied only to the highest priced item and you pay full price on the other two (?).

Anyone try to use it at different times on individual purchases? Does the Spirit site know you've already used it once and won't let you use it again ... ever?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

*Exclusive Coupon for http://www.SpiritHalloween.com *
*Coupon Code: SPHF20 20% Off One Item (expires 9/30)*

I believe that you are correct. I believe that you can use this multiple times and that it will be applied to the expensive item. 
I have not used these though. They are similiar coupons, this one was made just for us though


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Larry. 

My biggest problem is trying to stick to my no-bonus-this-year budget. My son and I agree that the Vampiress will look great in a spot we've designed for her. I also want the Reaper of Souls and the Guy in the box for the dungeon. A budget busting list not likely to get any cheaper - unless any of these migrate to Walmart next year .


----------



## hawk7 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Halloween leatherface animated texas chainsaw massacre*

HALLOWEEN LEATHERFACE ANIMATED TEXAS CHAINSAW MASSACRE 6' TALL

FOUND THIS ON CRAIGS LIST IF ANY ONE IS LOOKING!!!!

Any new coupons on Spirit?? You cant use the free shipping coupon with the 20% off one. That WRONG as it says FREE SHIPPING.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

SPHF20 will work for 20% one item. I just now tested it. (valid through 10/31/09)


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd love to see an animated Werewolf - head going up, just the howling and growling and the arms going back - should be pretty easy for them to do!!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

I'd like to se a followup mate for Vampiress - a GOOD scarry looking vampire, not a silly butler's head like the last one. And, as long as I've opened up "do-overs," how about a freaky looking Frankenstein - again ... not a butler's head.

*More than anything, I'd like to see them offer a linking port on all new Gemmys that would allow multiple Gemmys to be wired to go off in a sequence to prevent "over talk." *


----------



## tlc102462 (Nov 2, 2008)

That would be great - the link to all of them, they could go off individually (that way they don't wear out and people could see each one working on its own - GREAT IDEA~!!!!!) 

I have the old Frankenstein that dances to Thriller and Monster Mash, et cetera. He has always been an old favorite of mine, not too scary for the kids and the dancing is FABULOUS!!

I'd love a Werewolf - nice an hairy looking with tattered clothes, glowing eyes!!!! (Oh, god I can't wait for Halloween - my favorite holiday!!)


----------



## teecee2468 (Jun 15, 2011)

Oasis25 said:


> I wonder these four are in production or canceled?? All four of them are Gemmy and I found them in other sites.
> 
> SAW Man in Bicycle
> Dead Donna Munchie Treater Greeter
> ...




i know this thread is probably "out of style" but all those props are actually real, i remember seeing billy at a small wholesale club in the northwest, they where selling him for around 99.99. i have seen the old man with the skeleton lantern twice in e-bay, and at a festival near my hometown. he was probably one of the highest quality gemmy props i have seen in a while. and i have seen the treeter greeters on different websites for about 50.00


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have the donna the dead treat greater amd I love her she looks like a creepychild.


----------

